# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2011 (28 Μαϊου - Σερρες)

## Polyneikos

Γνωστοποιηθηκε από τους κύκλους της NABBA INTERNATIONAL ότι στις 28 Μαιου θα πραγματοποιηθει το Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα στις Σερρες.
Περισσότερες λεπτομερειες θα ανακοινωθουν προσεχως  στο παρον τόπικ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym86

Αυτα ειναι....αντε και καλη επιτυχια....η ημερομηνια ειναι σιγουρη ετσι και ο τοπος το ιδιο?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο ότι μίλησα με τον πρόεδρο της ναββα η ημερομηνία είναι σίγουρη και ο αγώνας θα γίνει στο αμφιθέατρο του τει σερρών .
διοργανωτής είναι ο γιάννης ο γιαντζόγλου , πολυ καλός αθλητής , φίλος και μέλος του φόρουμ μας .

ο αγώνας όπως πάντα θα είναι και πρόκριση για τούς διεθνείς αγώνες που ακολουθούν της NABBA  -  WFF δηλαδή φίτνες και ββ

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

ειναι μια πολλη καλη κινηση ,απο τον γιαννη & βασιλη,γιανζογλου
αναμενεται απο οτι ξερω οτι θα εχει αρκετουs αθλητεs ,

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα και στον Γιάννη που το διοργανώνει.  :03. Thumb up: 

Είναι ευχάριστο που γίνονται σημαντικοί αγώνες σε πόλεις τις επαρχείας, πάνω από όλα κερδίζει το άθλημα.  :03. Clap: 
Μακάρι να μπορέσουμε να ανέβουμε και εμείς οι νοτιότεροι. 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα και στον Γιάννη που το διοργανώνει. 
> 
> Είναι ευχάριστο που γίνονται σημαντικοί αγώνες σε πόλεις τις επαρχείας, πάνω από όλα κερδίζει το άθλημα. 
> Μακάρι να μπορέσουμε να ανέβουμε και εμείς οι νοτιότεροι. 
> 
> ΜΒ



ο γιάννης και ο βασίλης είναι εγγύηση για την επιτυχία της διοργάνωσης καθώς είναι χρόνια στον χώρο και έχουν γνώμη και άποψη για μια πολύ καλή διοργάνωση και εμείς οι βορειότεροι ,θα είμαστε κοντα για ότι χρειαστούν 

να ρθείτε οι νοτιότεροι για να δείτε και την φιλοξενεία των βορειότερων να σας κυκλοφορήσουμε και στα μέρη μας και για φαγητό είπαμε στού μπάμπη του λίγδα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## bodystyle

:02. Welcome: .γεια σας λοιπον,και απο εμας.ευχαριστουμε για τα καλα σας λογια.ελπιζουμε να διοργανωσουμε εναν καλο αγωνα,και να ευχαριστησουμε θεατες  και αγωνιζομενους.τις επομενες ημερες θα παρουσιασουμε και την αφισα του event την οποια θα σας στειλουμε ηλεκτρονικα ,αλλα και σε 300 περιπου γυμναστηρια και καταστηματα  ανα την ελλαδα. ελπιζουμε να  μας τιμησετε  με την παρουσια σας.Ηλια νομιζω θα τα πουμε απο κοντα μιας και θα εισαι κριτης .τις επομενες ωρες θα σας πληροφορησουμε και για μια αυτονομη σελιδα του αγωνα στην οποια θα μπορειτε να 
επισκεπτεστε και ενημερωνεστε για αυτόν.

----------


## giannis64

> .τις επομενες ωρες θα σας πληροφορησουμε και για μια αυτονομη σελιδα του αγωνα στην οποια θα μπορειτε να 
> επισκεπτεστε και ενημερωνεστε για αυτόν.


ευχόμαστε να γίνει μια καλή διοργάνωση με πολλές και καλές συμμετοχές και να μπορέσουμε να παραβρεθούμε σε αυτόν.
καλή επιτυχία.

η ενημερώσεις καλά είναι να γίνονται απευθείας μέσω του φόρουμ, γιατί έτσι ενημερωρόμαστε γρήγορα όλοι. πολυς κόσμος δε κοιτά άλλες σελίδες. :08. Toast:

----------


## bodystyle

Ναι σίγουρα το φόρουμ θα είναι ο κύριος τρόπος μετάδοσης των πληροφοριών αλλά σας παραθέτουμε και το επίσημο site του αγώνα, στο οποίο θα μπορείτε να ενημερωθείτε σχετικά με επιπλέον θέματα(διαμονή, τοποθεσία, λίστα αθλητών, κλπ)

http://wff-nabba-serres.weebly.com

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο γιάννη για την οργάνωση και πιστεύω θα είναι ένας ωραίος αγώνας που θα αφήσει καλές εντυπώσεις , απο την εμπειρία μου έχω να πω πως ο αγώνας που έγινε σέρρες μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση και απο πλευρας ένθερμου κοινού .

εμείς θα είμαστε σίγουρα εκεί και θα στηρίξουμε με κάθε τρόπο την προσπάθεια , εσυ για ότι νεότερο ενημερώνουμε και το φόρουμ παράλληλα με την σελίδα των αγώνων  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## bodystyle

Nαι ηταν καλος αγωνας το 1997 ,και μαλιστα νομιζω ηλια πως πηρες μερος και διακριθηκες. θα σας στειλω καποιες  φωτο.Ηταν  1 εβδ. μετα το πανελληνιο  στο βελλιδειο, στην θεσ.κη, και ηταν ολοι ετοιμοι .Πηραν μερος ο Μελισαρης ο , Παπαγεωργιου ο νικος, ο Ιωαννιδης  κωστας, ο Γεροθανασης, ο Τζιλοπουλος ,ο Κτιστακης,ο  Κοπαριδης και αλλοι που δεν θυμαμαι ονοματα τωρα.Ισως ηταν και ο Γουλτιδης αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.
Ελπιζουμε και τωρα να εχουμε καλους αθλητες.Κανουμε προσπαθειες να επικοινωνησουμε με οσους περ/ρους μπορουμε .
Επισης κανουμε προσπαθειες να εχουμε και 1-2 guest  εξωτερικου   σε καλο 
επιπεδο.

----------


## argyrakis

Μπράβο παιδιά Καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα

----------


## bodystyle

Kαλησπερα Στρατη,απο  την Σερρες.Θα χαρουμε να σε δουμε  ,να γνωρισουμε εναν ακομη μεγαλο αθλητη μας.θα βρω το τηλ σου να μιλησουμε.

----------


## a.minidis

*ευχωμαι και εγωμεσα απο την καρδια μου καλη επιτυχια,καθως εχω αγωνιστη μαζι του και προκειται για ενα αξιολογο ατομο ..εκτοσ απο αθλητη!Πιστευω ναμε εκει σιγουρα!!!*

----------


## bodystyle

Tασο σε ευχαριστουμε,και σου ανταποδιδουμε την καλη επιτυχια αφου ξερουμε πως θα εισαι σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση ,μια εβδομαδα πριν τον αγωνα που θα παρεις μερος.θα χαρουμε να σε δουμε στο περιπτερο του χορηγου σου, και στο λεμε και δημωσιως θα θελαμε να μας ποζαρεις πανω η κατω απ την σκηνη ,χωρις βεβαια να σου διμιουργησουμε προβλημα .

----------


## a.minidis

*Γιαννη και Βασιλη,ξερετε ποσο εκτιμηση σας εχω!!Σιγουρα θα ειμαι και θα ναι χαρα ..και τιμη να το κανω!!!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *Γιαννη και Βασιλη,ξερετε ποσο εκτιμηση σας εχω!!Σιγουρα θα ειμαι και θα ναι χαρα ..και τιμη να το κανω!!!*


 ε οχι ρε γαμώ το καλα που το είπες να μην πάω εγω , πάλι εσένα θα βλέπω δεν την παλεύω  ρε τασο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## a.minidis

*Για τολμα !!!! να μην εισαι και τα λεμε μετα Λιακο μου!!χαχαχα*

----------


## bodystyle

Τασο ο Ηλιας προσπαθει να βρει αγωνα να μην εισαι για να ποζαρει ο ιδιος... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## a.minidis

> Τασο ο Ηλιας προσπαθει να βρει αγωνα να μην εισαι για να ποζαρει ο ιδιος...


*χαχαχαχαχ...λεςςς.παντως θα τον πεισω να ανεβει παρεα..* :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: *γιατι μονος..ντρεπομαι!!!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α άμα ντρέπεσαι αλλάζει το πράμα τι να κάνω θα περάσω μια βόλτα , να σε δώσω κι ένα κόσκινο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Παιδες και εγω σερραιος ειμαι και καθαρα αντικειμενικα θα σας ελεγα να ερθετε οσοι μπορειτε,πηγαινω στο γυμν του γιαννη και του βασιλη και επειδη βλεπω οτι εχουν δωσει ολο το βαρος στους αγωνες αξιζει να τους στηριξουμε.Οι εγκαταστασεις του ΤΕΙ ειναι αψογες διοτι ειναι καινουργιο οι κατηγοριες θα ειναι πολλες για να μην υπαρξουν προβληματα και δυσαρεσκεια......και τελος εχουμε τα καλυτερα σουβλατζιδικα για να γεμισετε τα στομαχια σας μετα τον αγωνα. :01. Razz: 

Θα ηθελα να πω κατι καθαρα προσωπικο.
Γυμναζομαι εδω και 2 χρονια στο γυμ του γιαννη και του βασιλη αλλα σοβαρα εδω κ 1 χρονο,απο οταν πηγα εβλεπα φωτος απο αγωνες κυπελλα και ελεγα "α ρε γαμοτο εμεις δε θα δουμε ποτε αγωνες σερρες,ποσους ελληνες φετονια εχουμε κ δε θα τους δουμε επειδη ολα γινονται στην αθηνα".Πραγματικα πιστευω οτι ειμαστε παρα πολλα ατομα απο βορεια που περιμενουμε να γινει κανα τετοιος αγωνας να χαρουμε και να αυξηθει το κινητρο μας να γινουμε καλυτεροι.
Ευχαριστω πολυ που μου δινεται το δικαιωμα να τα πω να στε καλα!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## bodystyle

Ναι απο οτι ακουμε θα υπαρχουν αρκετες συμμετοχες.ηδη μας εχουν δηλωσει παιδια απο  Κρητη,Αθηνα,Λαρισα,Κατερινη,Ορεστιαδα,Σερρες φυσικα,Αλεξανδρεια,θεσ/κη,ισως Λιβαδεια,και επισης και απο εξωτερικο καποιοι των βαλκανιων ενδιαφερονται.
Eγω θα ηθελα να πω στα παιδια που ειναι λιγοτερο μυωδη αλλα σε καλη φορμα ,στεγνα απο την φυση τους αλλα και προπονημενα εννοειται,να επικοινων. με μας και να τολμησουν να παιξουν στον αγωνα.Υπαρχουν αρκετοι τετοιοι αθλητες γυμναστηριων που θελουν  ισως το σκεφτονται  αλλα το αναβαλουν.Αξια εχει να ερθετε ,να παιξετε και να ειστε καλη παρουσια στην κατηγορια σας.Δεν θα βγουν ολοι πρωτοι!!!. :02. Welcome:

----------


## efklidis oyst

θα γινει καλος αγωνας οπως καθε χρονια μπραβο παιδια

----------


## KATERINI 144

Καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## efklidis oyst

η επιτυχια ειναι σιγουρη απο θεμα διοργανωσης εδω και χρονια

----------


## bodystyle

:02. Welcome: .Πιθανόν αύριο να έχουμε και την αφίσα του αγωνα την οποια  θα σας "στειλουμε" .Μας καθυστερεί το θέμα του guest poser αλλά κατα τα άλλα είμαστε σε καλο δρόμο.Θα ήταν καλό όσοι αθλήτες έρθετε από μακρία να επικοινωνήσετε  με μας για να κανονήσουμε την διαμονή σας. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> .Πιθανόν αύριο να έχουμε και την αφίσα του αγωνα την οποια  θα σας "στειλουμε" .Μας καθυστερεί το θέμα του guest poser αλλά κατα τα άλλα είμαστε σε καλο δρόμο.Θα ήταν καλό όσοι αθλήτες έρθετε από μακρία να επικοινωνήσετε  με μας για να κανονήσουμε την διαμονή σας.



πολύ ωραία να είναι έγκαιρα και η αφίσα για την καλύτερη προβολή του αγώνα και για το θέμα του γκέστ μιλήσαμε με τον στράτο  χατζηδημητριάδη και πιστεύω θα  γίνει κάτι καλό . αλλα ακούω πολύ καλά σχόλια και ο κόσμος στις σέρρες αλλα και γενικα στην βόρειο ελλάδα κυρίως περιμένουν αυτη την διοργάνωση , γιατι είναι κάτι που δεν γίνετε συχνά στις σέρρες και θα έρθει στάνταρ κόσμος και απο καβάλα ξάνθη , φίλοι του αθλήματος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

SEE YOU THERE ILIA  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> SEE YOU THERE ILIA



άντε να σε δούμε κι απο κοντα ρε διονύση ξενητεμένο νειάτο  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κυκλοφόρησε η αφισσα του αγωνα της ΝABBA  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραία αφίσα με όλους τους γνωστούς και μη εξαιρετέους αθλητές μας που διέπρεψαν την προηγούμενη χρονια 
και το λογότυπο του φόρουμ μας πρώτη μούρη στην αφίσα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

ναι. ηλια ειναι πολλη καλη,,, :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## a.minidis

> ναι. ηλια ειναι πολλη καλη,,,


*πολυ καλη αφισα...εκτος απο αυτον που ειναι δευτερος χαλαει την ομορφια τις χαχαχαχαχαχαχ*

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

:05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: κανε φιλο να δειs καλο μετα σου λεει.... :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *πολυ καλη αφισα...εκτος απο αυτον που ειναι δευτερος χαλαει την ομορφια τις χαχαχαχαχαχαχ*


ρε τασο δίκιο έχεις τον δεύτερο τι τον βάλαν εκεί , χαλάει την μόστρα και δεν τον ξέρουμε κιόλας με μέσον τον βάλαν εκεί?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :02. Nana na nana:  :02. Nana na nana:  :02. Nana na nana:  :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

:01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## bodystyle

:02. Welcome: Να σας πω την  αλήθεια παιδιά μας παρακάλεσε  να τον εμφανίσουμε σε κεντρική θέση  μήπως και τον προσέξει κανείς....τι να κάνεις   όσο μεγαλώνει ο άνθρωπος...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Να σας πω την  αλήθεια παιδιά μας παρακάλεσε  να τον εμφανίσουμε σε κεντρική θέση  μήπως και τον προσέξει κανείς....τι να κάνεις   όσο μεγαλώνει ο άνθρωπος...



δεν πειράζει οι μεγάλοι άνθρωποι έχουν και τις παραξενιές τους , μην τούς χαλάμε μην ανεβάσουν και καμια πίεση  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## bodystyle

Σε απάντηση  φίλων, που μας ρωτάνε για τις προκρίσεις για τον διεθνή αγώνα της wff, ναι το πανελλήνιο  των Σερρών είναι που δίνει τα "εισητήρια" για την Αυστρία στις 18.6.  Ελπίζω οι κριτές να σεβαστούν την προσπάθεια του κάθε αθλητή και να είναι όλα αξιοκρατικά.Νομίζω πως κάποια εισ. και διαμονή  στην Αυστρία τα καλύπτει η ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF.Αναλόγως τα έσοδα του αγώνα μας, και τις συμμετοχές θα κανονιστεί και ο αριθμός των αθλητών για έξω.Φάνηκε απο πέρσυ απο τον αγώνα στο gratz της wff, πως αξίζει να είναι μεγάλη σε αριθμό η αντιπροσωπεία μας για διεθνή event. :01. Smile:

----------


## bodystyle

Καλησπέρα σας. Την διαμονή πέντε αθλητών μας θα καλύψει η διοργάνωση του  universe 2011 της wff.τα εισητ. αυτών των πέντε αλλά και την διαμονή και τα εισ. ελπίζω και άλλων ελλήνων αθλητών να μπορέσουμε να καλύψουμε απο το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα. 
Παρακάτω σας παρουσιάζουμε τον χώρο διαμονής των αθλητών αλλα και όσων θελήσουν να διανυκτερεύσουν στις 28.5 στην Σέρρες.Πρέπει να πούμε πως για τους αγωνιζ. που θα μας τιμήσουν από μακρυνές περιοχές η διαμονή θα είναι δωρεάν .(hotel galaxy) 
Επίσης σας παρουσιάζουμε και τον χώρο  διεξαγωγής του αγώνα  ,το κλειστό αφιθέατρο του ΤΕΙ Σερρών. Ένα σύγχρονο πολύ μεγάλο χώρο   με προθάλαμο στον οποίο θα είναι στημένα τα περίπτερα των χορηγών μας,με  χώρο καφέ  κ.λ.π.
Οι προκριματικοί (καλύτερα ο διαχωρισμός των κατηγοριών )θα γίνουν αργά το μεσημέρι για να προλάβουν όσοι έρθουν  την ίδια ημέρα να είναι άνετοι χρονικά...στις 16.00 εώς 17.00.  Έπειτα θα ξεκινήσουμε και ελπίζουμε να τελειώσουμε σε λογική ώρα για  να μην σας ταλαιπωρούμε αν και αυτό θα εξαρτηθεί απο τις συμμετοχές  ,γι αυτό και θα ήταν καλό όσοι "κλειδώσετε " την συμ/χη σας να μας το αναφέρετε στο site του αγώνα.
Να ευχαριστήσουμε τους χορηγούς επικοινωνίας μας ,ειδικά το forum και επίσης όλους τους χορηγούς εταιρειών ειδών διατροφής και οργάνων γυμναστικής ,αλλά και τους τοπικούς   χωρίς τους οποίους δεν θα μπορούσε να στηθεί το event.(υπαρχουν στο site μας).

----------


## Φάνης Μ.

Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ένας πολύ καλός αγώνας και από ότι μίλησα με τον Ηλία τον Τριανταφύλλου χθες το απόγευμα, ο αγώνας αυτός βγάζει Ευρώπη τους καλύτερους αθλητές...θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει μεγάλη συμμετοχή θεατών για να αναδειχθεί το άθλημα. Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές! Μακάρι να καταφέρουμε να παρευρεθούμε όλοι μας!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ένας πολύ καλός αγώνας και από ότι μίλησα με τον Ηλία τον Τριανταφύλλου χθες το απόγευμα, ο αγώνας αυτός βγάζει Ευρώπη τους καλύτερους αθλητές...θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει μεγάλη συμμετοχή θεατών για να αναδειχθεί το άθλημα. Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές! Μακάρι να καταφέρουμε να παρευρεθούμε όλοι μας!



και γω να πώ με την σειρά μου πως ο φάνης είναι απο τα πιο πειθαρχημένα και σταθερα άτομα που έχω γνωρίσει στον χώρο του ββ , δίνοντας το 100% σ αυτο που κάνει είναι η πρώτη φορα που θα δοκιμάσει το αγωνιστικό ββ και πραγματικα με εντυπωσίασε. καλή επιτυχία φανη αν και νομίζω πως είναι δεδομένη με την κατάσταση που βρίσκεσαι αρκετό καιρό πρίν τούς αγώνες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nicksigalas

Καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα παιδια στον αγωνα σας :03. Clap:

----------


## sogoku

Oσοι απο το φορουμ πατε αναφερτε το για να  βρεθουμε εκει.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Oσοι απο το φορουμ πατε αναφερτε το για να  βρεθουμε εκει.


θα γεμισει το Topic αν γραψουμε ολοι καλυτερα να τα πουμε εκει,δε νομιζω να γνωρίσουμε ο ενας τον αλλον ούτως ή άλλως. :01. Unsure:

----------


## satheo

> ρε τασο δίκιο έχεις τον δεύτερο τι τον βάλαν εκεί , χαλάει την μόστρα και δεν τον ξέρουμε κιόλας με μέσον τον βάλαν εκεί?


min pirazetai ton filo mou giati tha ferw ton xaralampo kai tha sas kanei tza !!!!

----------


## giannis64

> Oσοι απο το φορουμ πατε αναφερτε το για να βρεθουμε εκει.





> θα γεμισει το Topic αν γραψουμε ολοι καλυτερα να τα πουμε εκει,δε νομιζω να γνωρίσουμε ο ενας τον αλλον ούτως ή άλλως.


οταν θα ερθει η ωρα θα ανοιχτει θεμα συναντησης παιδια. ετσι θα το αφησουμε? :01. Wink:

----------


## bodystyle

Τελικά αυτός ο ηλικιωμένος κύριος στην αφίσα μας εχει πολλούς φίλους. έτσι είναι ,αν ζείς πολλά χρόνια  γνωρίζεις κόσμο! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: Ηλία είπαμε να τιμήσουμε κάποιους παλιούς αθλητές αλλά νομίζω πρέπει να τιμήσουμε τον παππού  της αφίσας.
Ασε να λέμε Γιώργο,ζηλεύουμε.....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Τελικά αυτός ο ηλικιωμένος κύριος στην αφίσα μας εχει πολλούς φίλους. έτσι είναι ,αν ζείς πολλά χρόνια  γνωρίζεις κόσμο!Ηλία είπαμε να τιμήσουμε κάποιους παλιούς αθλητές αλλά νομίζω πρέπει να τιμήσουμε τον παππού  της αφίσας.
> Ασε να λέμε Γιώργο,ζηλεύουμε.....



έτσι είναι  σεβασμός στην τρίτη ηλικία , να τα προσέχουμε τα γεροντάκια και μετα τούς αγώνες να τον πάμε για φαγητό (κανένα γιαουρτάκι δηλαδη) και κανένα χαμομήλι μετα και ύπνο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

να ευχηθω και γω καλη επιτυχια στον αγωνα,θα παρευρισκομαι και γω εκει απο καποιο ποστο ,δεν θα παιξω φετος μαιο αλλα νοεμβρη αν ολα πανε καλα :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

> να ευχηθω και γω καλη επιτυχια στον αγωνα,θα παρευρισκομαι και γω εκει απο καποιο ποστο ,*δεν θα παιξω φετος μαιο αλλα νοεμβρη* αν ολα πανε καλα


εχω την εντηπωση πως αυτο κρυβει εκπληξη? θα δουμε κατι διαφορετικο? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω παιδια μπορεί να ρθω και 1-2 μέρες πρίν σέρρες να βοηθήσω και όπου μπορω και να κάνουμε και διακοπές διήμερες στις σερρες που μ αρέσει και όποτε ερχόμουν περνάμε καλα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> εγω παιδια μπορεί να ρθω και 1-2 μέρες πρίν σέρρες να βοηθήσω και όπου μπορω και να κάνουμε και διακοπές διήμερες στις σερρες που μ αρέσει και όποτε ερχόμουν περνάμε καλα


Με το καλό να έρθετε στην πολη μας!!! :01. Wink:  (θα βοηθησω και εγω στο στησιμο)

----------


## zakk lio

Ο αγωνας απο διοργανωτικης πλευρας θα ειναι σιγουρα τρομερος!

θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει!

Οσων αφορα απο μετα-διοργανωτικης πλευρας θα ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερος!!!
(η πολη μας φημιζεται για τα σουβλατζιδικα της!  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  )

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Ο αγωνας απο διοργανωτικης πλευρας θα ειναι σιγουρα τρομερος!
> 
> θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει!
> 
> Οσων αφορα απο μετα-διοργανωτικης πλευρας θα ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερος!!!
> (η πολη μας φημιζεται για τα σουβλατζιδικα της!    )


ζαχο μην τους τρομαζεις γιατι δε θα μείνει κανένας για φαγητο μετα τους αγωνες.  :01. Razz:

----------


## bodystyle

:02. Welcome: Καλησπερα σας.Να ευχαριστησουμε με την σειρα μας ολους τους χορηγους μας,τοπικους  αλλα και πανελληνιας δρασης.Για να μην τους αριθμω εδω στο forum θα πω μονο οτι βρισκονται στο site του αγωνα και μπορειτε να τους βρειτε εκει. Χωρις αυτους δεν θα μπορουσαμε να καλυψουμε τα εξοδα και να διοργανωσουμε κατι καλο.
απο εσας που ειστε εκτος Σερρων και θελετε να βοηθησετε ,η μεγαλυτερη βοηθεια που νομιζω μπορειτε να προσφερετε ειναι ...να ενημερωσετε τους γνωστους σας αθλητες και μη  για τον αγωνα και να μας τιμησετε με την παρουσια σας.Ειδικα αν ειστε πιο κοντα στην NABBA-WFF να συγκεντρωσετε ολους τους παλιους αθλητες ,κριτες και φιλους της ομοσπονδιας.Βεβαια το καλεσμα ισχυει και για τους εκτος ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF .Ηδη οργανωνουμε μια βραβευση για παλιοτερους πολυ συμαντικους του χωρου οι οποιοι συμμετειχαν και σε αγωνες αλλων ομοσπονδιων. :02. Welcome:

----------


## bikiropoulos kostas

ΝΑ ΕΥΧΗΘΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟ!
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΣ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## efklidis oyst

ολοι σερρρες

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

κουραγιο παιδια λιγεs μερεs ακομη.

----------


## bodystyle

:02. Welcome:  Άντε  ένας μήνας έμεινε ...προφανώς όσοι κάνετε προετοιμασία μπήκατε στην τελική ευθεία .Πολλούς  θα σας δούμε και στον αγώνα της Κρήτης στις 15.5  και θα γνωριστούμε καλύτερα αφού θα ενισχύσουμε την προσπάθεια των φίλων Αποστολάκη και Κτιστάκη με την συμμετοχή μας εκεί. Φυσιολογικά αυτές τις ημέρες  θα παραλαβετέ και τις αφίσες του αγώνα  σταλμένες από την ομοσπονδία , οσοι έχετε επαφή.Μπορείτε να τηλ. στο ξενοδοχείο Γαλαξίας  στην Σέρρες και να κλείσετε  δωμάτια όσοι θέλετε να έλθετε στον αγώνα(ζητώντας την εκπτωση που έχει κανονιστεί).Οι αθλητές που θα έρθουν από  μακριά ,οι οποίοι θα διανυκτερεύσουν στην Σέρρες ας επικοινωνήσουν με το  bodystyle gym 23210-54074  ή shop 23210-25257 ..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Άντε  ένας μήνας έμεινε ...προφανώς όσοι κάνετε προετοιμασία μπήκατε στην τελική ευθεία .Πολλούς  θα σας δούμε και στον αγώνα της Κρήτης στις 15.5  και θα γνωριστούμε καλύτερα αφού θα ενισχύσουμε την προσπάθεια των φίλων Αποστολάκη και Κτιστάκη με την συμμετοχή μας εκεί. Μπορείτε να τηλ. στο ξενοδοχείο Γαλαξίας  στην Σέρρες και να κλείσετε  δωμάτια όσοι θέλετε να έλθετε στον αγώνα(ζητώντας την εκπτωση που έχει κανονιστεί).


Ρε Γιαννακι πηρα τηλ να στησω καπου την σκηνη που μου χαρησε ο Κανταφι αλλα δεν υπαρχει χωρος λεει εξω απο το ξενοδοχειο!  :01. Unsure: 

Τι κανουμε τωρα ?  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Καλη δυναμη ρε μορτη εκει πανω !  :03. Awesome:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Σε 17 μερες ειναι οι αγωνες ειδα δηλωσαν αρκετοι αθλητες στο site αν και μερικοι ζητησαν να μη φαινοντε με φωτο.Εχουμε καμια ενημερωση απο τιμη εισιτηριου αγωνα και δωματιου ξενοδοχειου???Εμεις του site θα εχουμε καλυτερη θεση για να μπορουμε να βλεπουμε απο αυτους που ειναι <τυχαιοι>  ??? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bodystyle

:welcomeλοιπον....τα κύπελλα-μετάλια ήρθαν ,οι αφίσες στάλθηκαν και από εμάς και συνεχίζουν να στέλνονται αυτες τις ημέρες από την nabba-wff,νομίζω πως αυτές τις ημέρες θα ενημερωθούν και 3 τουλάχιστο πολυ γνωστοί παλιοτεροι αθλητές αν θέλουν να παρευρεθούν στον αγώνα για να τιμηθούν ,η τιμή των εισ. θα είναι πάνω κάτω 6-8 € (για να μπορέσουμε να συγκεντρώσουμε χρήματα για τα εισ. όποιων προκριθούν για το universe της Αυστρίας),το αμφιθέατρο των τει Σερρών είναι όπως φαίνεται και στην κάτω φωτο πολύ άνετο και θα μπορέσετε να έχετε όλοι θέσεις κατάλληλες για να απολαύσετε τους αθλητές(να ευχαριστήσουμε για μια ακόμη φορά το τει σερρών και το επιμελ. σερρών για την δωρεά της αίθουσας).



Ελπίζουμε να μην καθυστερίσει η έναρξη του αγώνα γιατί αναμένεται μεγάλη συμμετοχή αθλητών ,σύμφωνα με το ενδιαφέρον και τα τηλ που δεχθήκαμε εμείς αλλα και τα γραφεία της nabba . :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο παιδια για την οργάνωση εγω έχω ενημερώσει και φίλους απο σέρρες άλλων αθλημάτων που θέλουν να δούν απο κοντα αυτο το γεγονός που γίνετε μετα απο χρόνια στην πόλη των σερρών και με εξέπληξε το ενδιαφέρον τους για τούς αγώνες .

αλλα και πολύς κόσμος απο καβάλα και γύρω περιοχές , ακόμη και αθλητές απο κομοτινή όπως με ενημέρωσαν ερχόμενοι απο το γυμναστήριο να πούμε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες , οι οποίοι  σπουδάζουν στα τεφφα θα συμμετέχουν στις κατηγορίες φίτνες 

ο χώρος απο ότι φαίνετε είναι τέλειος , όμορφο περιβάλον και μένει να πλαισιωθεί απο καλούς αθλητές , γιατι αυτοί αποτελούν το επίκεντρο ενδιαφέροντος και αυτούς θα πάει να δεί ο κόσμος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

Καλησπέρα.Ελπίζω να  είστε στην τελική ευθεία  για τον αγώνα μας,και πολλοί από αυτούς  που βρέθηκαν στην Κρήτη για το mr. Κρήτη  στις 15.5 να μας τιμήσουν με την παρουσία τους.  Θα ήθελα να σας διευκρινήσω πως εμείς διοργανώνουμε   τον αγώνα ...η υπεύθυνη ομοσπονδία για  τον ορισμό της κριτηκής επιτροπής,για τον τρόπο που θα κρίνουν οι κριτές και τον τρόπο που θα επιλεγούν τα άτομα για να αντιπροσωπεύσουν την  Ελλάδα στο παγκόσμιο του fitness   στην Αυστρία  ,ειναι η nabba-wff  με πρόεδρο τον Χ#δημητριαδη Στράτο και με τηλ επικοινωνίας 2310 325992. :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Καλησπέρα.Ελπίζω να  είστε στην τελική ευθεία  για τον αγώνα μας,και πολλοί από αυτούς  που βρέθηκαν στην Κρήτη για το mr. Κρήτη  στις 15.5 να μας τιμήσουν με την παρουσία τους.  Θα ήθελα να σας διευκρινήσω πως εμείς διοργανώνουμε   τον αγώνα ...η υπεύθυνη ομοσπονδία για  τον ορισμό της κριτηκής επιτροπής,για τον τρόπο που θα κρίνουν οι κριτές και τον τρόπο που θα επιλεγούν τα άτομα για να αντιπροσωπεύσουν την  Ελλάδα στο παγκόσμιο του fitness   στην Αυστρία  ,ειναι η nabba-wff  με πρόεδρο τον Χ#δημητριαδη Στράτο και με τηλ επικοινωνίας 2310 325992.


 καλα κάνεις βασίλη και το διευκρηνίζεις οι κατηγορίες θα είναι σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα της NABBA-WFF  και θα υπάρχουν όλες οι κατηγορίες σ αυτον τον αγώνα φίτνες και ββ , εφήβων , ανδρών , γυναικών και μάστερς 
στο φίτνες οι αθλητές θα κατατάσονται αναλογα με την σωματική τους κατάσταση στην ανάλογη κατηγορία , ώστε να μην νοιώθει κάποιος αδικημένος , απλα αν σε περίπτωση κάποιος κάνει το τρύκ να πέσει σε πιο λαιτ κατηγορία ενω δεν είναι και ταιριάζει σε πιο μυώδη κατηγορία , μπορεί να γίνει και μετα η αλλαγή της κατηγορίας  , γιατι θα είναι άδικο για τούς υπόλοιπους αθλητές

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μόλις με πληροφόρησαν απο την κομοτινή ο διευθυντής της σχολής grafts  ότι θα βάλουν λεωφορείο για τον αγώνα στις Σέρρες για να έρθουν θεατές και αθλητές να συμμετάσχουν και να παρακολουθήσουν τον αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

> μόλις με πληροφόρησαν απο την κομοτινή ο διευθυντής της σχολής grafts  ότι θα βάλουν λεωφορείο για τον αγώνα στις Σέρρες για να έρθουν θεατές και αθλητές να συμμετάσχουν και να παρακολουθήσουν τον αγώνα


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## hlias102

Λίγες μερούλες έμειναν :01. Smile:

----------


## LION

Tα παιδιά των φίλων,τα θεωρώ κι αυτά φίλους.
Ολα τ'άλλα έρχονται "δεύτερα" για μένα κι ούτε είναι ικανά να χαλάσουν φιλίες με ανθρώπους που εκτιμώ πολλά χρόνια!
*Καλή επιτυχία!* :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

Ναι Χρήστο,είμαστε πανω από όλα συμπατριώτες και αγαπάμε το άθλημα αυτό.Δεν έχουμε τιποτα να χωρίσουμε,αντίθετα μπορούμε να συνεργαστούμε σε πολλά για να βοηθήσουμε ο καθένας από την πλευρά του.Θα χαιρόμασταν να σε δούμε από κοντά αν ανέβεις για τους αγώνες τα επόμενα σαββατοκύριακα.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Οταντα παιδιά από τις Σέρρες άνοιξαντο γυμναστήριο με ρώτησαν αν με πειράζει που θα το ονομάσουν Body Style(Το πρώτο γυμναστήριο που άνοιξα στην Θεσσαλονίκη το 1987 είχε αυτό το όνομα και έγραψε ιστορία).
Με τις Σέρρες με συνδέουν και συναισθηματικοί δεσμοί (μεγάλωσα στο Βαμβακόφυτο) οπότε θα έρθω να δώ φίλους.(και τον Zak) που προπονείται σε μένα.Τα συναισθήματα όπως είπε και ο Χρήστος είναι πάνω από τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## savage

παροτι λογω αποστασης δε θα δωσω το παρων ουτε καν σαν θεατης δυστυχως,ευχομαι στο γιαννη και στο βασιλη καλη επιτυχια στη διεξαγωγη του αγωνα και επι τη ευκαιρια να συγχαρω ολα τα παιδια του bodystyle για την εμφανιση τους στον αγωνα της Κρητης. Και εις ανωτερα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## m3ssias

Ειμαστε χρονια φιλοι, και αγαπαμε το αθλημα :08. Toast: 
Ειναι καλοι αθλητες και τους σεβομαι πολυ

Θα ειμαι κ εγω στο ΤΕΙ το σαββατο γιατι θα δουλευω και στον χωρο εκεινη τη μερα σαν φυλακας (security).

Με οσους φιλους δεν γνωριζομαστε απο κοντα θα με καταλαβουν γιατι θα φοραω τη στολη  :01. Wink:

----------


## LION

> Ναι Χρήστο,είμαστε πανω από όλα συμπατριώτες και αγαπάμε το άθλημα αυτό.Δεν έχουμε τιποτα να χωρίσουμε,αντίθετα μπορούμε να συνεργαστούμε σε πολλά για να βοηθήσουμε ο καθένας από την πλευρά του.Θα χαιρόμασταν να σε δούμε από κοντά αν ανέβεις για τους αγώνες τα επόμενα σαββατοκύριακα.



Είμαστε και γείτονες,όσον αφορά το πατρικό σου σπίτι!
Τον πατέρα σας και τον Στέριο,τους είδα από κοντά στο πρώτο γυμναστήριο τους στην Αρχελάου(δίπλα στη Δ.Ε.Η.)και πρέπει να ήμουν 13 ετών(31 χρόνια πριν).Πήγα εκεί με ένα φίλο απο το κολυμβητήριο,τον Παπακυριάκο(θα τον θυμούνται σίγουρα).Ηταν φοβερός αθλητής...Τότε είχε εκεί τα όργανα που λέει ο Ηλίας.
Αργότερα βρισκόμασταν σε άλλα γυμναστήρια.Οτι θυμάμαι είναι ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις.
(Του είχα φέρει κι ένα ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου απο την Γερμανία,από τον ξάδερφό του(θηρίο). :01. Smile: Και με τον Αλέξη Κοκαρίδα είμαστε φίλοι,πριν φύγει Γερμανία και γυρίσει διπλάσιος!Ασε μην αναφέρω κι άλλους φίλους από το γυμναστήριό σας!!! :01. Wink:  
Αλλη φορά, σε άλλο τόπικ!

Είναι δύσκολο να ανέβω δύο συνεχόμενα Σαββατοκύριακα,αλλά θα τα πούμε οπωσδήποτε,αν όχι στους αγώνες,όταν βρεθώ Σέρρες! :03. Thumb up: 



Υ.Γ. * RED ALLERT
*
Προσοχή στους "σοφούς" της εποχής! :01. Smile:

----------


## bodystyle

> Οταντα παιδιά από τις Σέρρες άνοιξαντο γυμναστήριο με ρώτησαν αν με πειράζει που θα το ονομάσουν Body Style(Το πρώτο γυμναστήριο που άνοιξα στην Θεσσαλονίκη το 1987 είχε αυτό το όνομα και έγραψε ιστορία).
> Με τις Σέρρες με συνδέουν και συναισθηματικοί δεσμοί (μεγάλωσα στο Βαμβακόφυτο) οπότε θα έρθω να δώ φίλους.(και τον Zak) που προπονείται σε μένα.Τα συναισθήματα όπως είπε και ο Χρήστος είναι πάνω από τα υπόλοιπα.


Δεν το ήξερα ,Νίκο οτι έχεις σχέσεις με Σέρρες.Πράγματι όταν είμουν φοιτητής και γράφτηκα στο γυμναστήριό σου  ούτε που πρόσεξα την πινακίδα του. Μετά από μια εβδομάδα προπονήσεων  γύρισα το κεφάλι μου και είδα το όνομα και τοτε καταλαβά οτι είχαμε χρησιμοποιήσει το ιδιο όνομα.Παντως μην ανησυχείς  το   γυμναστήριο με το ονομα αυτό υπάρχει εδώ και 15 χρόνια και  τωρα τελευταία έχουμε συνεργαστεί  και με κάποιο παλικάρι στην Θεσ/κη   και   έχουμε   ξεκινήσει και ένα bodystyle  εκεί,μακρυά   βέβαια απο την περιοχή σου.

----------


## bodystyle

Να συνεχίσω με κάποιες πληροφορίες για τον αγώνα.
Αρχικά να σας πω πως εαν είστε μεγάλες ομάδες θεατών ..πάνω από  30 άτομα(και αυτό το λέω γιατί μας έχουν ήδη ειδοποιήσει τέτοιες ομάδες)τηλ /στε μας από πριν να συν/με για την διαφορετική τιμή που θα ισχυει για εσάς.
Να σας ενημερώσω πως σε γνωστό καφε μπαρ της πόλης ,και σε γνωστό εστιατόριο  θα ισχύουν εκπτώσεις για τους αθλητές ,αλλά και για τους φίλους θεατές τους.(θα περνουν από την γραμματεία του αγώνα με την συμπλ. ση της δηλ. συμμετοχής τους τα ανάλογα κουπόνια οι αθλητές.)
Τελος να σας ενημερώσω πως η τιμή   διαμονής για 2κλινο ή   και 3κλινο!!!  για τους θεατές  και φίλους αθλητών θα είναι 45€,στο ξενοδοχείο  galaxy  στο κέντρο των Σερρών. 
για το αγωνιστικό μέρος  ,θα ήθελα  να πω πως μετά από συνομ. με τον πρόεδρο της nabba -wff,θα ανανεωθουν ελαφρώς οι κριτές της ομοσπονδίας  και θα επιδιώξουμε να είναι αρκετοι ,ωστε να αποφευχθούν οποιαδήποτε παρατράγουδα. :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Δεν το ήξερα ,Νίκο οτι έχεις σχέσεις με Σέρρες.Πράγματι όταν είμουν φοιτητής και γράφτηκα στο γυμναστήριό σου  ούτε που πρόσεξα την πινακίδα του. Μετά από μια εβδομάδα προπονήσεων  γύρισα το κεφάλι μου και είδα το όνομα και τοτε καταλαβά οτι είχαμε χρησιμοποιήσει το ιδιο όνομα.Παντως μην ανησυχείς  το   γυμναστήριο με το ονομα αυτό υπάρχει εδώ και 15 χρόνια και  τωρα τελευταία έχουμε συνεργαστεί  και με κάποιο παλικάρι στην Θεσ/κη   και   έχουμε   ξεκινήσει και ένα bodystyle  εκεί,μακρυά   βέβαια απο την περιοχή σου.


Το έχω κλείσει τώρα,οπότε κάντο και αλυσίδα.Θα τα πούμε Σέρρες.

----------


## nikosbb

μπραβο για την προσπαθεια της οργανωσης του αγωνα καθως κ το θεμα διανυκτερευσης,γιατι ειναι ενα μεγαλο προβλημα αυτο για οσους ερχονται απο μακρια.ηθελα να ρωτησω πως θα ειναι οι κατηγοριες του αγωνα κ πως θα γινει ο διαχωρισμος...ευχαριστω!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Bασικα με τα κριτηρια της ΝΑΒΒΑ

----------


## nikosbb

ευχαριστω φιλε μου...θελω να δω την σχεση κιλων κ υψους για να δηλωση καποιος στα fitness.μετα απο κει οι κριτες θα αποφασισουν λογικα για το σε ποια κατηγορια του fitness θα μπει ο αθλητης...

----------


## Polyneikos

> ευχαριστω φιλε μου...θελω να δω την σχεση κιλων κ υψους για να δηλωση καποιος στα fitness.μετα απο κει οι κριτες θα αποφασισουν λογικα για το σε ποια κατηγορια του fitness θα μπει ο αθλητης...


 
*Nabba International-WFF Categories & Rules*

Δεν εντοπίζω κατι με κιλα,νομίζω ανεβαινουν όλοι στην σκηνη και τους διαχωριζουν οι κριτες με το ματι,αναλογα ποσο σκληρος και μυωδης ειναι ο καθε αθλητης,κατατασσεται στην αναλογη κατηγορία fitness.(Fitness - Performance- Athletic -  Superbody - Extreme Body)
(Και παντα με το δεδομενο ότι οι fitnessαδες από τους bbers διαχωρίζονται ευκολα)
Ο πιο καταλληλος να μας το διευκρινισει αυτο είναι ο Ηλιας,καθως εινια κριτης της NABBA.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *Nabba International-WFF Categories & Rules*
> 
> Δεν εντοπίζω κατι με κιλα,νομίζω ανεβαινουν όλοι στην σκηνη και τους διαχωριζουν οι κριτες με το ματι,αναλογα ποσο σκληρος και μυωδης ειναι ο καθε αθλητης,κατατασσεται στην αναλογη κατηγορία fitness.(Fitness - Performance- Athletic -  Superbody - Extreme Body)
> (Και παντα με το δεδομενο ότι οι fitnessαδες από τους bbers διαχωρίζονται ευκολα)
> Ο πιο καταλληλος να μας το διευκρινισει αυτο είναι ο Ηλιας,καθως εινια κριτης της NABBA.



η κατηγορίες φίτνες είναι μεταγενέστερες των κατηγοριών ββ και όπως ξέρουμε όλοι το ββ είναι ενα άθλημα που κρίνετε με το μάτι 

ο διαχωρισμός λοιπόν του φίτνες έχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες σε σχέση με το ββ που είναι οι κατηγορίες με ύψος η με κιλά 
το φίτνες απλα δημιουργήθηκε για να μπορούν να συμμετεχουν αθλητές που δεν θέλουν να κολυμπήσουν στα βαθεια λόγω του ότι το ββ με την εξέληξή του έφτασε σε εξωπραγματικα επίπεδα 

γι αυτο και οι αθλητες στο φίτνες της ναββα και wff ανάλογα με την σωματική τους κατάσταση και όχι με σχέση βάρους ύψους κατατάσονται σε κατηγορίες ώστε να μην νοιώθουν αδικημένοι επειδη πχ ο ένας έχει ελαφρύ σκελετό και αν είναι ίδια κιλα με κάποιον άλλο και ίδιο ύψος θα δείχνει τεράστιος αυτός με ελαφρυ σκελετό 

και γι αυτο ενα σώμα σαν μοντέλου πχ δεν θα μπορούσε να συγκριθει με ενα αθλητη πιο μυώδη και θα ήταν άδικο να βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατηγορία , οπότε πάει στο απλο φίτνες , αν μετα απο καιρό βάλει κι άλλους μυς επάνω του αντι να δώσει βάση μόνο σε συμμετρία και ποιότητα , αμέσως πάει στην επόμενη κατηγορία περφόρμανς και μετα αθλέτικ και σουπερ μπόντυ

γι αυτο οι αθλητες κατα την διαδικασία του διαχωρισμού πάνε να κάνουν μαιμουνιές να μην πατιούνται δηλαδή ώστε να μπουν σε πιο λαιτ κατηγορία και μετα να φαίνετε η υπεροχή τους .

παρ όλα αυτα όμως το τονίζω μετα κατα την διαδικασία των αγώνων , έχουν δικαίωμα οι κριτες να τους μεταφέρουν σε άλλη κατηγορία , δηλαδή δεν παγιώνετε αυτη η κατάταξη 

δεν είναι παράξενο αυτος ο διαχωρισμός αφού ούτως η άλλως το ββ κρίνετε με το μάτι και ούτε ποτε πέρνουν μεζούρα οι κριτες να δούν ποιός είναι πιο μεγάλος 

αλλα αυτη είναι μια άποψη κάθε ομοσπονδία έχει τούς δικούς της κανονισμούς και μέτρα και σταθμά , ο αθλητής οφείλει να γνωρίζει και να πηγαίνει σύμφωνα με τούς κανονισμούς της ομοσπονδίας που θα συμμετάσχει , αλλού πχ τα τζούνιορ είναι μεχρι 21 , εγω τουλάχιστον έτσι κατέβαινα , σε άλλη έχουν πιο πάνω το όριο , σημασία έχει να γνωρίζει κάποιος και να συμμετέχει ανάλογα

----------


## nikosbb

σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την διευκρινηση...οσο για τα junior που ειπατε,κ εγω οταν ξεκινησα ηταν μεχρι τα 21...καπου αλλαξε κ εγινε μεχρι τα 24...οπου εκει βεβαια δεν εισαι πια παιδι αλλα ολοκληρος αντρας...πιστευω οτι κ φετος θα γινει μια πολυ ωραια διοργανωση στις σερρες με καλους αθλητες αλλα κ κριτες....

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω πως η τελικη τιμη του εισητηριου θα ειναι 8 ευρω αλλα σε οργανωμενες ομαδες ανω των 30 ατομων θα υπαρχει ειδικο πακετο των 5 ευρω ανα ατομο αλλα πρεπει να υπαρξει ενας αρχηγος της αποστολης ωστε να μας δωσει τη λιστα με τα ατομα και το συνολικο ποσο.

Θα υπαρξουν 4 περιπτερα χορηγων τα οποια ειναι:

N1*NRG: Performance-Power Up-Gaspari.
N2*Powerman.
N3*Beauty and the Beast:ATP-PEAK BODY.
N4*Bodystyle:Sci Mentor Nutrition-Body Attack.

16:00 Διαχωρισμος αθλητων και 18:00 Τελικα.

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Θα ήθελα από την πλευρά μου 1 μέρα πριν τον αγώνα στις Σέρρες να πω ότι τα παιδία από της Σέρρες είναι έτοιμα για την αυριανή μέρα,    
 τώρα μένη όλοι εμείς αθλητές κ θεατές να τους τιμήσουμε με την παρουσία μας.
 και όσοι ποιο πολλή αθλητές είναι τόσο ποιο καλά είναι για όλους μας ,
και επίσης οι θεατές παίζουν ένα σημαντικό ρόλο σε όλοι την διοργανώσει,
 από πλευράς μου θα παραβρεθώ στον αγώνα ,σαν αγωνιζόμενος φυσικά
με άλλους 45 περίπου θεατές από τον νομό μου ,[Ημαθία].[καλό είναι για το άθλημα που αγαπάμε να κάνουμε κάτι όλοι ενωμένη,]ΚΑΛΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ,ΒΑΣΙΛΗ,

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχία στην NABBA και στους διοργανωτες,ευελπιστουμε σε φωτορεπορταζ όσοι δεν θα παρευρεθούμε  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυριο απο το μεσημέρι θα είμαι και γω εκεί και θα είναι και ένας πολύ παλιός μρ ελλάς ο παρασκευάς αργυράκης , που πρέπει να είναι 70 ετών τώρα όπου θα τον τιμήσει η ομοσπονδία με αναμνηστική πλακέτα , θα είχαμε στην παρέα μας και τον γιάννη κούκο με τον σπύρο μπουρνάζο αλλα λόγω υποχρεώσεων του σπύρου θα γίνει στην επόμενη διοργάνωση .

όσοι προσέλθουν θα τα πούμε απο κοντα στήν πόλη των σερρών  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Η αντιπροσωπεία του  :bodybuilding.gr:  είναι έτοιμη! Αύριο μεσημεράκι θα μαστε εκεί  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

ετσι... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## hlias102

Θα είμαι και γω εκεί κατά τις 5 μάλλον.Ελπίζω να τα πούμε κι από κοντά :01. Wink:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Τα λεμε εκει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχεία και από εμένα στη Γιάννη και στο Βασίλη Γιαντζόγλου. Έχουν δείξει οτι έχουν κάνει πολυ σοβαρή προσπάθεια και πιστεύ ωολα θα πάνε καλά.  :03. Thumb up: 

Δυστυχώς ενώ ήθελα πολύ να παρευρεθώ στον αγώνα, δε τα κατάφερα. περιμένω και εγώ ότι υλικό μπορέσουν να μας περουσιάσουν μετά.

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

Καλή επιτυχία και πάλι Βασίλη και Γιάννη και σε όσους συμμετέχουν στον αγώνα καλή δύναμη. :03. Thumb up: 

 Ελπίζω να κάνει και καμμιά απονομή ο Ανέστης και ο Στέργιος και να δούμε και τις φώτο!!! :01. Wink:   :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τα νέα από τον αγώνα της NABBA που βρίσκεται αυτη τη στιγμή σε εξέλιξη μιλάνε για μεγάλο αριθμό αθλητών ειδικά στις κατηγοίρς junior και fitness. Σε κατηγορίες bodybuilding δε ξέρω λεπτομέριες, αλλά δεν έχει ακουστεί κάποιο γνωστό όνομα.

ΜΒ

----------


## giannis64

καλημέρα σας.. η αποστολή του *bodybuilding.gr* μόλις επέστρεψε με πάρα πολύ υλικό από αθλητές αλλά και από παρελκόμενα.
θα κάνετε λίγο υπομονή αύριο να επεξεργαστούν οι Φώτο και να μπορέσουμε να τις ανεβάσουμε στο φόρουμ.

αυτό που μπορώ να σας πω για αρχή είναι ότι ο αγώνας έγινε σε μια πολύ όμορφη κατάμεστη αίθουσα, και με φοβερή ατμόσφαιρα.

στον αγώνα εκτός από τους αθλητές παρευρέθησαν και πολλά μεγάλα ονόματα του χώρου,
όπως ο Ηλίας τρυανταφυλου, Στράτος Αργυράκης, Φώτης πλευρίτης, Βασίλης ζαχιλας, Γιάννης αναγνώστου, Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου, Στέλιος κτιστακης, και ο πρώτος mr hellas Παρασκευάς Αργυράκης ο οποίος τιμήθηκε και από την nabba.
ας με συγχωρέσουν αν ξέχασα κάποιον.

την κριτική επιτροπή απάρτιζαν οι Γιάννης αναγνώστου, Ηλίας τρυανταφυλλου, Βασίλης ζαχειλας, και ο κ μαθιουδακης από την Ιεράπετρα. τον 5ο κριτή δυστυχώς δεν τον θυμάμαι.

τα υπόλοιπα εν αναμονή της αυριανής μέρας.

----------


## john fit

Όποιος διαγωνιζόμενος ενδιαφέρεται για φωτογραφίες παρακαλω να επικοινωνησει 
στο 6989178665

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> την κριτική επιτροπή απάρτιζαν οι Γιάννης αναγνώστου, Ηλίας τρυανταφυλλου, Βασίλης ζαχειλας, και ο κ μαθιουδακης από την Ιεράπετρα. τον 5ο κριτή δυστυχώς δεν τον θυμάμαι.



Μια διόρθωση Γιάννη, οι κριτές ήτανε 6 μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση.

Ανέστης Γιαντζόγλου - Συνδιοργανωτής του αγώνα
Χατζηνικολάου Γιάννης - Παλιός Αθλητής από τη Σάμο
Αναγνώστου Γιάννης - Πρωταθλητής της Nabba
Τριανταφύλλου Ηλίας -  :03. Bowdown: 
Ζαχείλας Βασίλειος - Παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής
Μαθιουδάκης Λάκης - Παλιός Αθλητής, προπονητής- ιδιοκτήτης γυμναστηρίου από την Ιεράπετρα Κρήτης.

Στον Γενικό τίτλο υπήρξε ισοβαθμία μεταξύ 2 αθλητών και κλήθηκε να ψηφίσει και ο πρόεδρος της Nabba κ. Χατζηδημητριάδης Στράτος, αλλά αυτά θα τα πούμε σε λίγο, αφού ανεβούνε οι φωτογραφίες!

----------


## giannis64

Οπως επισης να συμπληρωσω πως γενικος νικιτης ηταν ο Περικλης Τσουρής, ενας αθλητης με πολλες διακρισεις αλλα και με πολυ χαρακτηριστικο σωματοτυπο..

Οι πρωτες φωτο του αγωνα,θα ακολουθησουν αρκετες !

----------


## Polyneikos

> Οπως επισης να συμπληρωσω πως γενικος νικιτης ηταν ο Περικλης Τσουρής, ενας αθλητης με πολλες διακρισεις αλλα και με πολυ χαρακτηριστικο σωματοτυπο..
> 
> Οι πρωτες φωτο του αγωνα,θα ακολουθησουν αρκετες !


 
Γιαννη ευχαριστουμε για το αμεσο ρεπορταζ!
Ξερω ότι εσυ και ο Στελιος καλύψατε όλο τον αγωνα,περιμενουμε λοιπον το υλικο σας!! :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

*JUNIOR* 


**

*Fitness Junior 
* 
**

----------


## giannis64

**

**

**


**

** 



*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25433*

----------


## giannis64

Καλπακίδης Ελευθέριος της κατηγορίας Performance Junior

----------


## giannis64

ελπιζω οι φωτο να βγαινουν τωρα..

----------


## hlias102

Βγαίνουν κανονικά οι φωτό τώρα.Χθες σε είδα στον αγώνα που είσουν μαζί με τον Στελάκο αλλά όταν ήρθα να χαιρετήσω έλειπες :01. Unsure: 
Χάρηκα που γνώρισα τον Στελάκο και τον κύριο Τριανταφύλλου Ηλία :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

> ελπιζω οι φωτο να βγαινουν τωρα..


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

> Βγαίνουν κανονικά οι φωτό τώρα.Χθες σε είδα στον αγώνα που είσουν μαζί με τον Στελάκο αλλά όταν ήρθα να χαιρετήσω έλειπες
> Χάρηκα που γνώρισα τον Στελάκο και τον κύριο Τριανταφύλλου Ηλία


επρεπε να ξαναρθεις. δεν τρεχει τπτ, αλλη φορα. κριμα παντος..

και εγω εψαχνα τον στελιο να μου βγαλει καποιες φωτο που ηθελα.. :01. Sad:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## hlias102

Ισως στον επόμενο αγώνα τα πούμε :01. Wink: 
Δε μπόρεσα να κάτσω σε όλο τον αγώνα και έφυγα νωρίτερα,κατά τις 9.30.
Υπήρχε κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος για την καθυστέρηση.Σε ρωτάω γιατί είσασταν ακριβώς πίσω από επιτροπή

----------


## marvin

> επρεπε να ξαναρθεις. δεν τρεχει τπτ, αλλη φορα. κριμα παντος..
> 
> και εγω εψαχνα τον στελιο να μου βγαλει καποιες φωτο που ηθελα..


 :02. Idea:   :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

> Ισως στον επόμενο αγώνα τα πούμε
> Δε μπόρεσα να κάτσω σε όλο τον αγώνα και έφυγα νωρίτερα,κατά τις 9.30.
> Υπήρχε κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος για την καθυστέρηση.Σε ρωτάω γιατί είσασταν ακριβώς πίσω από επιτροπή


υπηρχε ενα μικρο θεμα με την γραμματια, αλλα και με καποιους αργοπορημενους αθλητες.
σημβενουν αυτα στους αγωνες (και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες). :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

1.     επίσης πριν συνεχίσουμε την περιγραφή, θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Βασίλη γιατζογλου που ήταν ευγενικότατος και εξυπηρετικότατος, παρά την φοβερή κούραση που είχε και το ασταμάτητο τρέξιμο για τις υποχρεώσεις του αγώνα. επίσης ένα ευχαριστώ στον πρόεδρο της ΝΑΒΒΑ Στράτο χατζηδημητριάδη..

----------


## giannis64

*αποτελεσματα απο την κατηγορια junior..*



*junior fitness - 3 συμμετοχές*

1ος Ζάχος (?) (68 )
2ος Δήμου Γεώργιος (21)
3ος Βαλαβανάκης Χαράλαμπος (17)

*Junior performance - 2 συμμετοχές*

1ος Οικονόμου Παναγ. (28 )
2ος Καλπακίδης Ελευθέριος (76)

*Junior Athletic 3 συμμετοχές*

1ος Καλατζής Αλέξανδρος (77)
2ος Αβραμίδης Δαυίδ (43)
3ος Χρύσανθου Χρήστος (63)

----------


## Polyneikos

Ετσι Γιαννη,βαζε μας στο πνεύμα του αγωνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## docmar

> Στον Γενικό τίτλο υπήρξε ισοβαθμία μεταξύ 2 αθλητών και κλήθηκε να ψηφίσει και ο πρόεδρος της Nabba κ. Χατζηδημητριάδης Στράτος, αλλά αυτά θα τα πούμε σε λίγο, αφού ανεβούνε οι φωτογραφίες!


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bodystyle

Γεια σας .Θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω πως θα  έχουμε τις επίσημες φωτο του αγώνα   από αύριο το μεσημέρι ,και έπειτα θα ξεκινήσω να ανεβάζω...
Νομίζω πως πήγε καλά η βραδιά ,με πολλές συμμετοχές για ελληνικό αγώνα (περίπου 85 ),με καλό επίπεδο αθλητών και με παρα πολλούς θεατές.  Μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους παρα πολλοί Σερραίοι αλλα και   φίλοι αθλητών από όλη την Ελλάδα.Η αποστολή του  forum νομίζω πως  μπορεί να σας μεταφέρει το θερμό κλίμα στον χώρο,και το πως <<αγκάλιασαν >> καποιους αθλητές  οι θεατές.
Θα ήθελα να σας πω πως ο Ανέστης Γιαντζόγλου συμμετείχε ως κριτής οχι σαν διοργανωτής αλλα σαν παλιός αθλητής ( 1ος Mr hellas 1976 ifbb σε ασκήσεις δυνάμεως και χειροπάλης )και για να προλάβω κακές γλώσσες ζητήθηκε από εμένα τον ίδιο να μην βαθμολογήσει τον γιο του.
Να ευχαριστήσω τους προσκεκλημένους μας (κτιστάκης --πλευρίτης--αργυρακης παρασκευάς)που έκαναν πολλά! χλμ να έρθουν και ,για μια ακόμη φορά τους χορηγούς, που
χωρίς την οικ. βοήθειά τους δεν θα γινόταν τίποτα. Να με συνχωρέσουν όσοι από αυτούς δεν τους ανεφερα  στον αγώνα ή δεν έκαναν απονομή αλλά εκείνη την ώρα κυλάνε γρήγορα  όλα.
Πετύχαμε τον στόχο μας να βοηθήσουμε οικονομικά τους αθλητές της wff που θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν στην Αυστρία στο παγκόσμιο του fitness  σε 3 εβδομάδες περίπου . Μένει  τώρα να δούμε ποιους θα επιλέξει η  nabba -wff  και πόσους.Νομίζω ,παρακολουθώντας τα τελευταία χρόνια τον διεθνή αυτόν αγώνα πως έχουμε άτομα για διακρίσεις. :05. Weights:

----------


## giannis64

εμείς από την πλευρά μας ευχαριστούμε θερμά για την ευγένεια και την άψογη εξυπηρέτηση που μας παρείχατε. :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

**

**




**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## giannis64



----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε για την κάλυψη του αγώνα παιδιά! Πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες.  :03. Clap: 

Αρκετοί αθλητές και όσο προχωράνε οι κατηγορίες βλέπουμε και καλύτερο επίπεδο. Περιμένουμε τις κατηγορίες bodybuilding.  :05. Biceps: 

Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές που προωθούν το άθλημα με αυτους τους αγώνες στην επαρχία! 

MB

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Η κατηγορία fitness αντρών είχε 10 συμμετοχές.

Τελική κατάταξη

1ος Ιωάννου Παναγιώτης (96)
2ος Χελιδόνας Γεώργιος (2)
3ος Γιαννόπουλος Γιάννης (54)
4ος Παπαδημητρίου Ευάγγελος (15)
5ος Δελιγιόβας Χρήστος (23)
6ος Δελιγιάννης Ισίδορος (48 )

Η μάχη μεταξύ των δύο πρώτων κρίθηκε στη λεπτομέρεια, συγχαρητήρια και στους δυο, πολλοί καλοί.
Περιμένουμε να τους ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή!

----------


## giannis64

μια κατηγορία η οποία είχε πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.
επίσης το κοινό ήταν φοβερά ένθερμο υπέρ του νικητή..  νόμιζες πως ήσουν σε ποδοσφαιρικό γήπεδο!

----------


## giannis64

*νικητης της κατηγοριας* 

*1ος Κορονίδης Θεόδωρος (65)*




**

**

**

**

----------


## giannis64

*2ος στην κατηγορια,* 

*Κονταξής Ιωάννης (7)*

----------


## giannis64

*3ος στην κατηγορια* 


*Σουραβλάς Σταύρος (47)*










*συνολικη καταταξη* 


*1ος Κορονίδης Θεόδωρος (65)*
*2ος Κονταξής Ιωάννης (7)*
*3ος Σουραβλάς Σταύρος (47)*
*4ος Δήμας Πολυχρόνης (9)*
*5ος Μαχαλακίδης Γιώργος (20)*
*6ος Σαραντίνοφ Γιώργος (3)*

----------


## nikosbb

πραγματικα ειχε πολλες κ καλες συμμετοχες σε ολες τις κατηγοριες...ο βασιλης γιαντζογλου,που τον γνωρισα πρωτη φορα,ηταν ευγενεστατος ανθρωπος,προθυμος να μας βοηθησει σε οτιδηποτε κ οσο πιο πολυ μπορουσε...εριξε πολυ τρεξιμο ο ανθρωπος αλλα αξιζε το αποτελεσμα...πολυ καλη οργανωση παρολο που τραβηξε πολυ,λογω συμμετοχων...λογικο με τοσο κοσμο...ευχαριστουμε πολυ βασιλη...κ μας βρηκε κ τους καλυτερους ακανεδες!!!!ειμαι λιγο γλυκατζης...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Συνάντηση μελών 28-5-2011 Nabba ΤΕΙ Σερρών


Στο παραπάνω λινκ είναι οι φωτογραφίες των μελών του φόρουμ που παρευρέθησαν στις Σέρρες το Σάββατο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ανέστης Γιαντζόγλου - Συνδιοργανωτής του αγώνα
> Χατζηνικολάου Γιάννης - Παλιός Αθλητής από τη Σάμο
> Αναγνώστου Γιάννης - Πρωταθλητής της Nabba
> Τριανταφύλλου Ηλίας - 
> Ζαχείλας Βασίλειος - Παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής
> Μαθιουδάκης Λάκης - Παλιός Αθλητής, προπονητής- ιδιοκτήτης γυμναστηρίου από την Ιεράπετρα Κρήτης.


*Οι κριτές του αγώνα
*



Το κατάμεστο αμφιθέατρο του ΤΕΙ. Λίγα λεπτά μετά τη λήψη της φωτογραφίες γέμισε ακόμη και το θεωρείο!




Και τέλος η σκηνή του αγώνα με το πανό του φόρουμ στο κέντρο.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ωραιο υλικο βγαλατε παιδια  :03. Thumb up:  θα ανεβει κ αλλο αυτες τις μερες μολις μπορεσουμε να φτιαξουμε στο photoshop το φωτισμο που ηταν εντονος σε αρκετες φωτο.  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## hlias102

Ρε Madd Chadd πες ποιός είσουν?
Ρώτησα 2-3 άτομα με μπλουζάκια της οργάνωσης αλλά δε σε πέτυχα :01. Smile:

----------


## ioannoy

> Η κατηγορία fitness αντρών είχε 10 συμμετοχές.
> 
> Τελική κατάταξη
> 
> 1ος Ιωάννου Παναγιώτης (96)
> 2ος Χελιδόνας Γεώργιος (2)
> 3ος Γιαννόπουλος Γιάννης (54)
> 4ος Παπαδημητρίου Ευάγγελος (15)
> 5ος Δελιγιόβας Χρήστος (23)
> ...


ευχαριστουμε και θα μας ξαναδειτε συγουρα  :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

> Ρε Madd Chadd πες ποιός είσουν?
> Ρώτησα 2-3 άτομα με μπλουζάκια της οργάνωσης αλλά δε σε πέτυχα


tο παλικαρι που τραβουσε βιντεο πισω απο τους κριτες.. :01. Wink: 




> ευχαριστουμε και θα μας ξαναδειτε συγουρα


ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για σενα. η αληθεια ειναι πως καταφερες και επιασες πολυ καλη φορμα.. :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

*κατηγορια Men Athletic* 


**

**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μια διόρθωση Γιάννη, οι κριτές ήτανε 6 μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση.
> 
> Ανέστης Γιαντζόγλου - Συνδιοργανωτής του αγώνα
> Χατζηνικολάου Γιάννης - Παλιός Αθλητής από τη Σάμο
> Αναγνώστου Γιάννης - Πρωταθλητής της Nabba
> Τριανταφύλλου Ηλίας - 
> Ζαχείλας Βασίλειος - Παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής
> Μαθιουδάκης Λάκης - Παλιός Αθλητής, προπονητής- ιδιοκτήτης γυμναστηρίου από την Ιεράπετρα Κρήτης.
> 
> Στον Γενικό τίτλο υπήρξε ισοβαθμία μεταξύ 2 αθλητών και κλήθηκε να ψηφίσει και ο πρόεδρος της Nabba κ. Χατζηδημητριάδης Στράτος, αλλά αυτά θα τα πούμε σε λίγο, αφού ανεβούνε οι φωτογραφίες!


αυτο έγινε γιατι τελευταία στιγμή κάτι έτυχε σε εναν κριτή απο λάρισα που είναι και βασικός κριτής της ναββα του λεωνίδα κατσαφλιάκα και γι αυτό ήταν ζυγός αριθμός κριτών , αλλα το μόνο πρόβλημα ισοβαθμίας παρουσιάστηκε στον γενικό που κρίθηκε στις λεπτομέρειες καθώς και οι 2 αθλητές κάπου υπερτερούσε ο ένας και κάπου ο άλλος .

απλα σε γενικές γραμμες ήταν ενας επιτυχημένος αγώνας με πολλούς θεατές οι αθλητές ήταν καμια 85 σύνολο και η οργάνωση ήταν άψογη και πιστεύω δεν ταλαιπωρήθηκαν άσκοπα οι αθλητες και ο κόσμος απόλαυσε σε μια άριστη και άνετη αίθουσα .
η ταλαιπωρία των αθλητών ήταν μόνο λόγω των πολλων συμμετοχών και της διαδικασίας των κομπάριζον.

οι αδελφοί γιαντζόγλου έδωσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους σαν διοργανωτές και αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια για την άψογη διοργάνωσή τους , αλλα και αγωνιστικά που ο γιαννης έκανε μια εξαιρετική εμφάνηση 

και να τονίσω πως σε κάποιες κατηγορίες που κάποιος κριτής είχε δικό του αθλητή δεν συμμετείχε στην κρητική και έτσι ο αριθμός κριτών ήταν μονός , όπως και στην κατηγορία του γιάννη που δεν συμμετείχε ο ανέστης ο πατέρας του .

επίσης χάρηκα και εγω αλλα και ο παρασκευάς αργυράκης για την τιμητική πλακέτα που του απενειμαν , δείγμα ότι δεν ξεχνάμε την ιστορία του αθλήματός μας και τούς ανθρώπους που την αποτελούν , γιατι ο παρασκευάς ήταν μρ ελλάς 70-71 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannoy

> tο παλικαρι που τραβουσε βιντεο πισω απο τους κριτες..
> 
> 
> 
> ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για σενα. η αληθεια ειναι πως καταφερες και επιασες πολυ καλη φορμα..


με τον χαρρυ τον κοτσιβο πανω απο το κεφαλι δεν γινετε να μην πιασεις καλη φορμα  :01. Smile:

----------


## chris corfu

το μονο αρνητικο που εχω να πω εγω απο οσα ειδα, ειναι οτι το επιπεδο στις κατηγοριες  junior ηταν αρκετα χαμηλο.. οι υπολοιπες κατηγοριες μια χαρα..  :08. Toast:

----------


## terataki

> το μονο αρνητικο που εχω να πω εγω απο οσα ειδα, ειναι οτι το επιπεδο στις κατηγοριες  junior ηταν αρκετα χαμηλο.. οι υπολοιπες κατηγοριες μια χαρα..


 :03. Thumb up:  κανεις δεν εχει δουλεψει ποδια  :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

δεν εχεις δικιο. υπαρχουν αθλητες με σωστα για τον κορμο τους ποδια. ισως και οι φωτο να τους αδικουν΄.

----------


## docmar

Τι κριμα,....δεν μπορεις να βρεις κατι, το οποιο να μπορει να σε κανει να αισθανεσαι προσμονη για το μελλον....

----------


## giannis64

πολυ πικρια εχει αυτο το ποστ!

και χωρις σεβαση στους αθλητες που πηραν μερος.

----------


## savage

> πολυ πικρια εχει αυτο το ποστ!
> 
> και χωρις σεβαση στους αθλητες που πηραν μερος.


+10000!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι κατηγορίες τζούνιορ είναι για αθλητές έως 21 ετών που στο ββ χρειάζετε χρόνος να φέρει κάποιος αποτέλεσμα και επειδή συνήθως ξεκινάν αργά να ασχοληθούν με το ββ οι περισσότεροι ασχολούνται με άλλα αθλήματα σε μικρότερες ηλικίες , επόμενο είναι να μην προλαβαίνουν να χτίσουν πολλούς μυς , έως αυτη την ηλικία , παρ όλα αυτα πάντως στην κατηγορία τζούνιορ είχε 3 αθλητές που ήταν σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο και με ενα κλίκ ακόμη θα διεκδηκούν υψηλές θέσεις ακόμη και έξω .

και πρέπει να καταλάβουν μερικοί πως ενας που δεν έχει πολλούς μύς δεν σημαίνει πως γυμνάζετε λιγότερο η δεν είναι πειθαρχημένο άτομο στην διατροφή και προπόνηση , απλα ίσως να μην έχει τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο ενασχόλησης με το ββ 
και επίσης είναι και τι στόχους έχει ο καθένας και μιας και αναφέρθηκαν για τα πόδια έχω να πω πως μερικοί αν είχαν λίγο περισσότερο χρόνο προετοιμασίας η κάναν διαφορετικο προγραμματισμό θα είχαν και καλα πόδια απλά αν δεν είναι γραμωμένα στην σκηνή φαίνετε σαν να μην έχουν και πάντα μιλάμε για τζούνιορ που δεν έχουν ούτε την εμπειρία αγώνων ώστε να αναδείξουν καλύτερα το σώμα τους

----------


## giannis64

*η τριαδα  των νικητων..* *Men Athletic* 

*1ος Γιαντζόγλου Γιάννης (40)
*












*2ος Τοπολίγκας Νίκος (53)
*









*3ος Βούκας Βασίλης (25)
*








*1ος Γιαντζόγλου Γιάννης (40)
2ος Τοπολίγκας Νίκος (53)
3ος Βούκας Βασίλης (25)
4ος Κοζάκης Χρήστος (46)
5ος Σαγάνας Χρήστος (26)
6ος Τσακιρίδης Σάββας (92)

*

----------


## savage

να δωσω και γω συγχαρητηρια απο την πλευρα μου στους αδελφους γιαντζογλου και ολους οσους ηταν πισω απο την διεξαγωγη του αγωνα(τους φανεις ηρωες δηλαδη) και φυσικα στο γιαννη το γιαντζογλου αξιζουν διπλα συγχαρητηρια διοτι εκτος απο την προετοιμασια της διαργανωσης ειχε και την δικη του (αθλητικη) προετοιμασια και απ'οτι βλεπω τα πηγε περιφημα. πηρε παλι την 1η θεση στην κατηγορια του.

γιαννη συγχαρητηρια  :03. Thumb up: 

Υγ. ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο γιαννη64 και σε ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ που με τις φωτο τους και το εν εγενει ρεπορταζ τους γυρω απο τον αγωνα μεταφερουν το κλιμα του αγωνα και σε μας που δεν ειμασταν εκει.

ευχαριστουμε και περιμενουμε περισσοτερες φωτο γιαννη64 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alexis1975

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Ηλία. Οι περισσότεροι που απλά γυμνάζονται συστηματικά και σκληρά ως ασκούμενοι γυμναστηρίου, δεν έχουν αντικειμενική γνώμη για τη φόρμα των αθλητών την ώρα του αγώνα. Είναι τόσες πολλές οι λεπτομέρειες που κάθε λεπτό που περνά μπορεί να σε φέρει πιο κοντά ή πιο μακριά από το ιδεατό αποτέλεσμα. Σίγουρα πάντως ο νόμος της προπονητικής λέει ότι το χρονοδιάγραμμα προετοιμασίας σε όλα τα αθλήματα (ολυμπιακά και μη), η προϋπηρεσία προπόνησης (βλ. προπονητική ηλικία) και το τελικό στάδιο φορμαρίσματος (βλ. υγρά σώματος, κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων, αλατιού, στέρηση νερού, διουρητικά βοηθήματα κ.α.), καθορίζουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό την τελική σωματική εικόνα πάνω στη σκηνή. Τέλος να γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι οι αθλητές fitness & bodybuilding, αν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια δεν έχουν αθλητικό παρελθόν σε κάποια δραστηριότητα όπου τα πόδια πρωταγωνιστούν, είναι αρκετά δύσκολο σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα να αναπτυχθούν και να έχουν ταυτόχρονα την απαιτούμενη ποιότητα (βλ. γράμμωση και μυϊκή ευκρίνεια). Για το λόγο αυτό πρώην αθλητές στίβου, ποδοσφαίρου και άλλων αθλημάτων ανταποκρίνονται πολύ καλά στην προπόνηση των ποδιών.

Αλέξης Μπατρακούλης

----------


## giannis64

εδω θα ήθελα να αναφέρω πως μαζί με μένα  δούλεψε και στελακος..
δίχως την συμβολή του δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν η παρουσίαση.. :08. Toast:

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> *η τριαδα  των νικητων..* *Men Athletic* 
> 
> *1ος Γιαντζόγλου Γιάννης (40)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κλασσικα ποιος θα βγαινε πρωτος ο διοργανωτης χαχαχαχ

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> το μονο αρνητικο που εχω να πω εγω απο οσα ειδα, ειναι οτι το επιπεδο στις κατηγοριες  junior ηταν αρκετα χαμηλο.. οι υπολοιπες κατηγοριες μια χαρα..


ενω στο greek king που ταν ολοι puffy και χωρις ποδια,εκει κανεις δεν ειπε τπτ...

----------


## nikosbb

ο καθε αθλητης κανει οτι καλυτερο μπορει...κ μονο να ανεβεις στην σκηνη ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση...κ ας μην εισαι τεραστιος,ειτε αντρων ειτε junior...πολλα απο τα ατομα που λενε την γνωμη τους,κ καλα κανουν βεβαια,δεν εχουν κανει ποτε προετοιμασια για αγωνες...οσο για τα ποδια που λετε,ειναι μισο σωμα...κακα τα ψεμματα...κ οι πιο πολλοι δεν τα παιζουν στην προπονηση οπως το πανω μερος...ειναι ενα φαινομενο που ολοι βλεπουμε στα γυμναστηρια...κακως βεβαια...ειναι δυσκολο πραγματικα καποιος αθλητης να εχει γεματα με μυς τα ποδια κ καλα κοψιματα...κ θα δουμε τετοια ποδια πιστευω στις επομενες φωτο...ενα μεγαλο μπραβο παντως σε ολους τους αθλητες που πηγαν σερρες αλλα κ στους παραγοντες,επιτροπη κ οσους ασχοληθηκαν...

----------


## nikosbb

κ θα ηταν ωραιο να δουμε κ καμια χορογραφια καλη...εξαλλου ειναι κατι που βαθμολογητε αν δεν κανω λαθος...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> κανεις δεν εχει δουλεψει ποδια





> Τι κριμα,....δεν μπορεις να βρεις κατι, το οποιο να μπορει να σε κανει να αισθανεσαι προσμονη για το μελλον....





> οι κατηγορίες τζούνιορ είναι για αθλητές έως 21 ετών



Στη πρώτη φράση του Ηλία είναι η ουσία. Έχουμε συνηθίσει σε άλλες ομοσπονδίες να βλέπουμε junior 24-25 χρονών. Ολόκληροι άντρες είναι, όχι τζούνιορ....
Στη Nabba το όριο είναι 21, λογικό να μην έχουνε τρελές μάζες, είναι ακόμη παιδιά.

----------


## chris corfu

εγω συγκεκριμενα δεν αναφερθηκα σε ποδια αλλα στο συνολο, δεν με καλυπτει ο ογκος τους.. σαν ατομο που αγαπαει το αθλημα συγχαιρω βεβαια τους αθλητες  για την προσπαθεια τους και μαρεσει να βλεπω ολο αυτο το υλικο..  αλλα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου, δεν μαρεσει που δεν εχω κατι να ζηλεψω(με την καλη εννοια) απο αυτην την κατηγορια, θελω οταν βλεπω αγωνιστικους να εχουν ενα καλο επιπεδο..(γνωμη μου παντα, δεν προσπαθω να πεισω, ουτε να με πεισει κανενας)

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> εγω συγκεκριμενα δεν αναφερθηκα σε ποδια αλλα στο συνολο, δεν με καλυπτει ο ογκος τους.. σαν ατομο που αγαπαει το αθλημα συγχαιρω βεβαια τους αθλητες  για την προσπαθεια τους και μαρεσει να βλεπω ολο αυτο το υλικο..  αλλα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου, δεν μαρεσει που δεν εχω κατι να ζηλεψω(με την καλη εννοια) απο αυτην την κατηγορια, θελω οταν βλεπω αγωνιστικους να εχουν ενα καλο επιπεδο..(γνωμη μου παντα, δεν προσπαθω να πεισω, ουτε να με πεισει κανενας)


και τι προτιμας να κατεβαινουν με μπολικα νερα και υψηλοτερο λιπος,οπως εγινε σ ενα αλλο αγωνα προσφατα?κακα τα ψεμματα και στη wabba πανω κατω ετσι ειναι αυτη η κατηγορια.....

----------


## chris corfu

> και τι προτιμας να κατεβαινουν με μπολικα νερα και υψηλοτερο λιπος,οπως εγινε σ ενα αλλο αγωνα προσφατα?κακα τα ψεμματα και στη wabba πανω κατω ετσι ειναι αυτη η κατηγορια.....


οχι σαφως και οχι περισσοτερο λιπος, αγωνες ειναι. αλλα καπου κανεις λαθος, για τσεκαρε τους προσφατους αγωνες στην αθηνα να δεις πως ειναι αυτη η κατηγορια..

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> οχι σαφως και οχι περισσοτερο λιπος, αγωνες ειναι. αλλα καπου κανεις λαθος, για τσεκαρε τους προσφατους αγωνες στην αθηνα να δεις πως ειναι αυτη η κατηγορια..


εννοεις wabba,στη wabba παντα σ ολες τις κατηγοριες οι αθλητες ειναι τρομεροι καθε χρονο,εγω σου ειπα για καποιο αλλο αγωνα που γινε προσφατα αλλου,τεσπ. δεν επιμενω γιατι θα θιξω πολυ τις καταστασεις και θα γινει σ αυτο το thread χαμος...

----------


## nikosbb

οταν μιλαμε για junior fitness κ γενικα fitness,δεν μπορουμε να δουμε γενικα μεγαλες μαζες...γιαυτο υπαρχει η bodybuilding να τα βλεπουμε εκει...εδω στις κατηγοριες αντρων κ παλι θα δεις αθλητες χωρις μεγαλα μυικα ποδια...εξαλλου στα junior υπαρχει κ η  bodybuilding κατηγορια οπου τα παιδια εκει εχουν μαζα περισσοτερη...σχετικα με την ηλικια συμφωνω με το μεχρι 21.γιατι στα 24-25 εισαι 2 μετρα αντρας,οχι παιδι...

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> οταν μιλαμε για junior fitness κ γενικα fitness,δεν μπορουμε να δουμε γενικα μεγαλες μαζες...γιαυτο υπαρχει η bodybuilding να τα βλεπουμε εκει...εδω στις κατηγοριες αντρων κ παλι θα δεις αθλητες χωρις μεγαλα μυικα ποδια...εξαλλου στα junior υπαρχει κ η  bodybuilding κατηγορια οπου τα παιδια εκει εχουν μαζα περισσοτερη...σχετικα με την ηλικια συμφωνω με το μεχρι 21.γιατι στα 24-25 εισαι 2 μετρα αντρας,οχι παιδι...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

*και ανεβενουμε σιγα σιγα κατηγοριες..*

*Men SuperBody*

----------


## giannis64

μια επισήμανση για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις...

όπως πολλοί θα ξέρετε οι Φώτο ανεβαίνουν με την σειρά, όπως παρουσιάστηκαν στον αγώνα των Σερρών..

----------


## nikosbb

κ καλα κανεις φιλος...κ μπραβο για το ποσο γρηγορα το εκανες...

----------


## david avramidis

ειμαι αθλητης που κατεβηκα κ γω στην κατηγορια junior kai μαλιστα βγηκα πρωτος στο !ββ.η θεση δν μ απασχολει ομως..ηταν μια ξεχωριστη εμπειρια...! θα παρακαλούσα θερμα ολους οσους κανουν επικριτικα και εμετικα σχολια να παψουν επιτελους..αν δεν βιωσουν ολη την διαδικασια της προετοιμασιας της σκληρης προπονησης με βαρυ αλλα και αεροβιας καλυτερα ας μην εκφερουν τετοιου ειδους γνωμες...οι αερολογιες ειναι ευκολες και μπορουν να ειπωθουν απο τον καθενα..οποιος θεωρει οτι μπορει να εχει περισσοτερο ογκο κ καλυτερη γραμμωση την επομενη φορα ας κατεβει και ο ιδιος...ειναι περιοδος εξεταστικης..εχουμε τοσο βαρυ προγραμμα που ακομα κ το να κατεβει καποιος 21 ετων ειναι δυσκολο..με τα ταπερακια κυκλοφορουμε στις σχολες κ γελαει ο κοσμος μαζι μας...δν θελουμε ουτε ενα μπραβο αλλα τουλαχιστον μην κατακρινετε..οσο για τα ποδια ισως να μην ειναι οπως ειναι το πανω μερος αλλα ειπαμε δν ειμαστε και τοσο χαλια οσο λετε..! απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ στο ποδι ειμασταν...προσωπικα απο τις κραμπες δν μπορουσα καν να τα πατησω...! ευχαριστω πολυ για οσους κατανοησαν αυτα που εγραψα...!

----------


## Muscleboss

> ειμαι αθλητης που κατεβηκα κ γω στην κατηγορια junior kai μαλιστα βγηκα πρωτος στο !ββ.η θεση δν μ απασχολει ομως..ηταν μια ξεχωριστη εμπειρια...! θα παρακαλούσα θερμα ολους οσους κανουν επικριτικα και εμετικα σχολια να παψουν επιτελους..αν δεν βιωσουν ολη την διαδικασια της προετοιμασιας της σκληρης προπονησης με βαρυ αλλα και αεροβιας καλυτερα ας μην εκφερουν τετοιου ειδους γνωμες...οι αερολογιες ειναι ευκολες και μπορουν να ειπωθουν απο τον καθενα..οποιος θεωρει οτι μπορει να εχει περισσοτερο ογκο κ καλυτερη γραμμωση την επομενη φορα ας κατεβει και ο ιδιος...ειναι περιοδος εξεταστικης..εχουμε τοσο βαρυ προγραμμα που ακομα κ το να κατεβει καποιος 21 ετων ειναι δυσκολο..με τα ταπερακια κυκλοφορουμε στις σχολες κ γελαει ο κοσμος μαζι μας...δν θελουμε ουτε ενα μπραβο αλλα τουλαχιστον μην κατακρινετε..οσο για τα ποδια ισως να μην ειναι οπως ειναι το πανω μερος αλλα ειπαμε δν ειμαστε και τοσο χαλια οσο λετε..! απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ στο ποδι ειμασταν...προσωπικα απο τις κραμπες δν μπορουσα καν να τα πατησω...! ευχαριστω πολυ για οσους κατανοησαν αυτα που εγραψα...!


 
+ 1000  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## giannis64

+10000000 στον μικρο δαυιδ.. :03. Clap: 

μπραβο σου αγορι μου μονο και μονο που πας στην σχολη σου, ασχολησε με αυτην την καψουρα και δεν την αραζεις στα καφε της πολης σου, δεν ντρεπεσαι που εισαι διαφορετικος απο τους αλλους, αλλα και για ολο το πακετο του σκεπτικου σου..

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## nikosbb

:03. Thumb up: 


> ειμαι αθλητης που κατεβηκα κ γω στην κατηγορια junior kai μαλιστα βγηκα πρωτος στο !ββ.η θεση δν μ απασχολει ομως..ηταν μια ξεχωριστη εμπειρια...! θα παρακαλούσα θερμα ολους οσους κανουν επικριτικα και εμετικα σχολια να παψουν επιτελους..αν δεν βιωσουν ολη την διαδικασια της προετοιμασιας της σκληρης προπονησης με βαρυ αλλα και αεροβιας καλυτερα ας μην εκφερουν τετοιου ειδους γνωμες...οι αερολογιες ειναι ευκολες και μπορουν να ειπωθουν απο τον καθενα..οποιος θεωρει οτι μπορει να εχει περισσοτερο ογκο κ καλυτερη γραμμωση την επομενη φορα ας κατεβει και ο ιδιος...ειναι περιοδος εξεταστικης..εχουμε τοσο βαρυ προγραμμα που ακομα κ το να κατεβει καποιος 21 ετων ειναι δυσκολο..με τα ταπερακια κυκλοφορουμε στις σχολες κ γελαει ο κοσμος μαζι μας...δν θελουμε ουτε ενα μπραβο αλλα τουλαχιστον μην κατακρινετε..οσο για τα ποδια ισως να μην ειναι οπως ειναι το πανω μερος αλλα ειπαμε δν ειμαστε και τοσο χαλια οσο λετε..! απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ στο ποδι ειμασταν...προσωπικα απο τις κραμπες δν μπορουσα καν να τα πατησω...! ευχαριστω πολυ για οσους κατανοησαν αυτα που εγραψα...!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## outnumb

> ειμαι αθλητης που κατεβηκα κ γω στην κατηγορια junior kai μαλιστα βγηκα πρωτος στο !ββ.η θεση δν μ απασχολει ομως..ηταν μια ξεχωριστη εμπειρια...! θα παρακαλούσα θερμα ολους οσους κανουν επικριτικα και εμετικα σχολια να παψουν επιτελους..αν δεν βιωσουν ολη την διαδικασια της προετοιμασιας της σκληρης προπονησης με βαρυ αλλα και αεροβιας καλυτερα ας μην εκφερουν τετοιου ειδους γνωμες...οι αερολογιες ειναι ευκολες και μπορουν να ειπωθουν απο τον καθενα..οποιος θεωρει οτι μπορει να εχει περισσοτερο ογκο κ καλυτερη γραμμωση την επομενη φορα ας κατεβει και ο ιδιος...ειναι περιοδος εξεταστικης..εχουμε τοσο βαρυ προγραμμα που ακομα κ το να κατεβει καποιος 21 ετων ειναι δυσκολο..με τα ταπερακια κυκλοφορουμε στις σχολες κ γελαει ο κοσμος μαζι μας...δν θελουμε ουτε ενα μπραβο αλλα τουλαχιστον μην κατακρινετε..οσο για τα ποδια ισως να μην ειναι οπως ειναι το πανω μερος αλλα ειπαμε δν ειμαστε και τοσο χαλια οσο λετε..! απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ στο ποδι ειμασταν...προσωπικα απο τις κραμπες δν μπορουσα καν να τα πατησω...! ευχαριστω πολυ για οσους κατανοησαν αυτα που εγραψα...!


δυστυχως ή ευτυχως παντα θα υπαρχουν τα επικριτικα σχολια

----------


## david avramidis

> δυστυχως ή ευτυχως παντα θα υπαρχουν τα επικριτικα σχολια


επικριτικα σχολια καλως και να υπαρχουν...δεν τιθεται θεμα..αλλα συγκριτικα σχολια τυπου αμα κατεβαινα εγω θα τους επαιρνα κ θα τους εκανα κ θα τους ερανα νομιζω οτι μονο γελιο προκαλουν...χαιρω πολυ κ γω τον χειμωνα εχω ογκο..ειμαι 1.70 κ ειμαι 85 κιλα κ τωρα για να γραμμωσω αναγκαστικα να πεσω στα 71..τι να κανουμε..αυτα εχει η ζωη.το κανω επειδη το γουσταρω..δν ειναι η δουλεια μ..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να σπουδαζεις, να δουλευεις κ να κανεις κ προετοιμασια για αγωνες..τοσο χαλεποι που ειναι οι καιροι δεν γινεται ουτε σπουδες να αφησεις ουτε κ την δουλεια να παραμερισεις.!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> ειμαι αθλητης που κατεβηκα κ γω στην κατηγορια junior kai μαλιστα βγηκα πρωτος στο !ββ.η θεση δν μ απασχολει ομως..ηταν μια ξεχωριστη εμπειρια...! θα παρακαλούσα θερμα ολους οσους κανουν επικριτικα και εμετικα σχολια να παψουν επιτελους..αν δεν βιωσουν ολη την διαδικασια της προετοιμασιας της σκληρης προπονησης με βαρυ αλλα και αεροβιας καλυτερα ας μην εκφερουν τετοιου ειδους γνωμες...οι αερολογιες ειναι ευκολες και μπορουν να ειπωθουν απο τον καθενα..οποιος θεωρει οτι μπορει να εχει περισσοτερο ογκο κ καλυτερη γραμμωση την επομενη φορα ας κατεβει και ο ιδιος...ειναι περιοδος εξεταστικης..εχουμε τοσο βαρυ προγραμμα που ακομα κ το να κατεβει καποιος 21 ετων ειναι δυσκολο..με τα ταπερακια κυκλοφορουμε στις σχολες κ γελαει ο κοσμος μαζι μας...δν θελουμε ουτε ενα μπραβο αλλα τουλαχιστον μην κατακρινετε..οσο για τα ποδια ισως να μην ειναι οπως ειναι το πανω μερος αλλα ειπαμε δν ειμαστε και τοσο χαλια οσο λετε..! απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ στο ποδι ειμασταν...προσωπικα απο τις κραμπες δν μπορουσα καν να τα πατησω...! ευχαριστω πολυ για οσους κατανοησαν αυτα που εγραψα...!


Ωραια τα ειπες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

*Men SuperBody 
*



**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Ηλία. Οι περισσότεροι που απλά γυμνάζονται συστηματικά και σκληρά ως ασκούμενοι γυμναστηρίου, δεν έχουν αντικειμενική γνώμη για τη φόρμα των αθλητών την ώρα του αγώνα. Είναι τόσες πολλές οι λεπτομέρειες που κάθε λεπτό που περνά μπορεί να σε φέρει πιο κοντά ή πιο μακριά από το ιδεατό αποτέλεσμα. Σίγουρα πάντως ο νόμος της προπονητικής λέει ότι το χρονοδιάγραμμα προετοιμασίας σε όλα τα αθλήματα (ολυμπιακά και μη), η προϋπηρεσία προπόνησης (βλ. προπονητική ηλικία) και το τελικό στάδιο φορμαρίσματος (βλ. υγρά σώματος, κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων, αλατιού, στέρηση νερού, διουρητικά βοηθήματα κ.α.), καθορίζουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό την τελική σωματική εικόνα πάνω στη σκηνή. Τέλος να γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι οι αθλητές fitness & bodybuilding, αν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια δεν έχουν αθλητικό παρελθόν σε κάποια δραστηριότητα όπου τα πόδια πρωταγωνιστούν, είναι αρκετά δύσκολο σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα να αναπτυχθούν και να έχουν ταυτόχρονα την απαιτούμενη ποιότητα (βλ. γράμμωση και μυϊκή ευκρίνεια). Για το λόγο αυτό πρώην αθλητές στίβου, ποδοσφαίρου και άλλων αθλημάτων ανταποκρίνονται πολύ καλά στην προπόνηση των ποδιών.
> 
> Αλέξης Μπατρακούλης


πολύ σωστα τα λές αλέξη γιατι είσαι γνώστης του αντικειμένου και γω απο την εμπειρία μου , είχα φίλους αθλητές του στίβου που όταν ξεκίνησαν ββ τα πόδια και γενικα το σώμα τους ανταποκρινόταν καλύτερα στα βάρη και είχαν γρήγορα και θεαματικα αποτελέσματα 

η φυσική κατάσταση γενικότερα του αθλητή βοηθάει σε όποιο άθλημα και αν ακολουθήσει , ειδικα στα αθλήματα που προανέφερες που οι μυς των ποδιών είναι δουλεμένοι και ευλύγιστοι , έτσι έχουν πιο γρήγορη ανταπόκρηση στην προπόνηση με βάρη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## david avramidis

> +10000000 στον μικρο δαυιδ..
> 
> μπραβο σου αγορι μου μονο και μονο που πας στην σχολη σου, ασχολησε με αυτην την καψουρα και δεν την αραζεις στα καφε της πολης σου, δεν ντρεπεσαι που εισαι διαφορετικος απο τους αλλους, αλλα και για ολο το πακετο του σκεπτικου σου..


 να σαι καλα φιλε μου σ ευχαριστω..ειλικρινα κατεβηκα στους αγωνες για εμπειρια..ολοι μ ειπαν πως αν ηξερα να ποζαρω θα ημουν πολυ καλυτερος..αλλα ουτε καν χρονο γιαυτο δν ειχα..ολη μερα διαβαζω γτ ειμαι στο πτυχιο τωρα κ πρεπει να βαλω τα δυνατα μου.. και παλι ομως δεν το αφησα..κ ποδια θα δουλεψω κ ολα τα αλλα σημεια που υστερω..αυτα τα πικροχωλα σχολια μου δινουν ωθηση και δυναμη ωστε να γινομαι μερα με την μερα καλυτερος..καθε χρονο κ καλυτερα..οχι για τους αλλους αλλα πανω απο ολα για εμενα..!

----------


## giannis64

*Σταματης Κωστας: 1ος Μen SuperBody
*


**

**

**

----------


## giannis64

*Μηλιάδης Παύλος : 2ος Μen SuperBody*

----------


## giannis64

*Χαραλαμπίδης Ονίσιμος : 3ος Μen SuperBody*

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτό που μου αρέσει σε αυτόν τον αγώνα, είναι οτι οι κατηγορίες, λόγω διαχωρισμού που έχει προηγηθεί, έχουν αθλητές του ίδιου ακριβώς επιπέδου, πράγμα που τις κάνει ανταγωνιστικές και μπορούν και οι λιγότεροι ογκώδεις ή σκληροί αθλητές να κοντραρισούν με όμοιους τους για μια καλή θέση. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## giannis64

σε αυτήν την πολύ εύστοχη παρατήρηση Πάνο, ρόλο έπαιξε και η στάση της ΝΑΒΒΑ η οποία προειδοποίησε τους αθλητές (όπως το κάνει πάντα) πως αν κάποιος αθλητής προσπαθούσε να ξεγελάσει την επιτροπή με την στάση του στους διαχωρισμούς, θα τον περνούσαν και εκ των υστέρων στην κατηγορία την οποία θα έκριναν πως ανήκε.

----------


## satheo

> με τον χαρρυ τον κοτσιβο πανω απο το κεφαλι δεν γινετε να μην πιασεις καλη φορμα


xaxa thanx re panagioti nomizw ta idia leei k o giorgos

*Χαρη γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ*

----------


## pitsirikos1

> Αυτό που μου αρέσει σε αυτόν τον αγώνα, είναι οτι οι κατηγορίες, λόγω διαχωρισμού που έχει προηγηθεί, έχουν αθλητές του ίδιου ακριβώς επιπέδου, πράγμα που τις κάνει ανταγωνιστικές και μπορούν και οι λιγότεροι ογκώδεις ή σκληροί αθλητές να κοντραρισούν με όμοιους τους για μια καλή θέση.
> 
> ΜΒ


εχει δικιο ο πανος.μπραβο στον κωστα σταματη ηταν απιστευτος.στενοχωρηθηκα με τον φιλο μου τον παυλο τον μηλιαδη που δεν εκοψε βαθεια ενω ειναι καλουπαρα...
----αναγνωστου γιαννης---

----------


## pitsirikos1

φετος υπηρχαν πολλοι νεοι αθλητες.ολα τα παλια ονοματα ηταν κατω και χαιρομαι που βγαινουν στη σκηνη νεα παιδια. :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

*Men ExtremeBody* 






















*1ος Παλληκαράς Σπύρος (1)
2ος Καραισαρίδης  (52)* 
*3ος Καψής Αντρέας (12)
4ος Νταιμάς Νίκος (59)*

----------


## pitsirikos1

το νουμερο 1 ο παλλικαρας ειχε εκλπληκτικη φορμα.ηθελε λιγο μεγαλυτερα ποδια αλλα οπως μιλησαμε ειχε ατυχημα και δε μπορεσε να τα φερει εκει που ηθελε. :03. Clap:

----------


## chris corfu

> να σαι καλα φιλε μου σ ευχαριστω..ειλικρινα κατεβηκα στους αγωνες για εμπειρια..ολοι μ ειπαν πως αν ηξερα να ποζαρω θα ημουν πολυ καλυτερος..αλλα ουτε καν χρονο γιαυτο δν ειχα..ολη μερα διαβαζω γτ ειμαι στο πτυχιο τωρα κ πρεπει να βαλω τα δυνατα μου.. και παλι ομως δεν το αφησα..κ ποδια θα δουλεψω κ ολα τα αλλα σημεια που υστερω..αυτα τα πικροχωλα σχολια μου δινουν ωθηση και δυναμη ωστε να γινομαι μερα με την μερα καλυτερος..καθε χρονο κ καλυτερα..οχι για τους αλλους αλλα πανω απο ολα για εμενα..!


φιλος εγω ειπα αρχικα συγχαιρω για την προσπαθεια και γνωμη μου ηταν οσα θα διαβασες λογικα στις προηγουμενες σελιδες, ειμαι στην ηλικια σου, ειμαι κι εγω στο πτυχιο με ενα καρο υποχρεωσεις δεν κατεβαινω σε αγωνες και κανω ομως καθημερινα μονος μου τα μαγειρεματα, με τα ταπερακια κτλ, χρονια τωρα κ δεν γκρινιαξα ποτε σε κανεναν αλλα για κατι που το εκτιμω κ το αγαπαω  εχω μαθει να λεω την αληθεια κ εμενα το αποτελεσμα δεν με ικανοποιησε.. τωρα το να τα πει καποιος που τα ξινει κ δεν εχει ιδεα οκ, αλλα εγω το ζω ολο αυτο καθημερινα, και απο την αλλη δεν σε βλεπω ανταγωνιστικα για να πεις οτι θα θελα να σε κατακρινω.. αυτα απο μενα, δεν θα σχολιασω αλλο το θεμα, δεν βλεπω το λογο να πω κατι παραπανω.. συνεχισε την καλη προσπαθεια και ολα θα γινουν..  :08. Toast:

----------


## david avramidis

> φιλος εγω ειπα αρχικα συγχαιρω για την προσπαθεια και γνωμη μου ηταν οσα θα διαβασες λογικα στις προηγουμενες σελιδες, ειμαι στην ηλικια σου, ειμαι κι εγω στο πτυχιο με ενα καρο υποχρεωσεις δεν κατεβαινω σε αγωνες και κανω ομως καθημερινα μονος μου τα μαγειρεματα, με τα ταπερακια κτλ, χρονια τωρα κ δεν γκρινιαξα ποτε σε κανεναν αλλα για κατι που το εκτιμω κ το αγαπαω  εχω μαθει να λεω την αληθεια κ εμενα το αποτελεσμα δεν με ικανοποιησε.. τωρα το να τα πει καποιος που τα ξινει κ δεν εχει ιδεα οκ, αλλα εγω το ζω ολο αυτο καθημερινα, και απο την αλλη δεν σε βλεπω ανταγωνιστικα για να πεις οτι θα θελα να σε κατακρινω.. αυτα απο μενα, δεν θα σχολιασω αλλο το θεμα, δεν βλεπω το λογο να πω κατι παραπανω.. συνεχισε την καλη προσπαθεια και ολα θα γινουν..


 ωραια λοιπον θα σ προτεινα καποια στιγμη να δοκιμασεις να κατεβεις σε αγωνες κ να διαπιστωσεις την διαφορα μιας απλης διατροφης για γραμμωση με μια αγωνιστικη διατροφη..οπως επισης κ το επιπεδο εκγυμνασης..καντο κ θα καταλαβεις.!

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές και στους αθλητές για άλλη μια φορα.  :03. Clap: 
Απο όσα ενημερώθηκα το πιο ευχάριστο είναι πως ήταν μια ευχάριστη βραδιά για όσους παρευρέθηκαν.  :03. Clap:

----------


## efklidis oyst

μπραβο σε ολλα τα παιδια πολυ καλος αγωνας και αψογη διωργανωση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

*Masters Fitness*

----------


## alexis1975

> σε αυτήν την πολύ εύστοχη παρατήρηση Πάνο, ρόλο έπαιξε και η στάση της ΝΑΒΒΑ η οποία προειδοποίησε τους αθλητές (όπως το κάνει πάντα) πως αν κάποιος αθλητής προσπαθούσε να ξεγελάσει την επιτροπή με την στάση του στους διαχωρισμούς, θα τον περνούσαν και εκ των υστέρων στην κατηγορία την οποία θα έκριναν πως ανήκε.


Θεωρώ ότι από τη στιγμή που η ΝΑΒΒΑ WFF καθιέρωσε διεθνώς την ταξινόμηση σε κατηγορίες, το άθλημα του Fitness έχει κατακόρυφη άνοδο και προσέλκυση αθλητών. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι αγωνιστικό bodybuilding ανεξαρτήτως σωματικών κιλών και ύψους, δεν μπορούν πολλοί να κάνουν. Απαιτείται άλλη σωματοδομή γενετικά, μεγάλη προϋπηρεσία προπόνησης, "κολύμπι" στα βαθειά με ό,τι συνεπάγεται κ.α. 

Στο αγωνιστικό Fitness οι απαιτήσεις και οι προϋποθέσεις είναι πιο ρεαλιστικές και πιο προσιτές. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο τα τελευταία χρόνια βλέπεις να υπάρχουν κατηγορίες στις γυναίκες Figure, Bikini και στους άνδρες Classic BB, Natural BB κ.λπ. 

Αυτό είναι καλό για όλους. Θυμάμαι το 1997 που ήταν η 1η ή η 2η χρονιά του Fitness στην Ελλάδα με τη ΝΑΒΑΑ (επί προεδρείας Τσοπουρίδη) και είχα συμμετάσχει στο πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα Fitness (2ος, Θεσ/νίκη), στο Grand Prix Άνοιξης (1ος, Σέρρες) και στον αγώνα πρόκρισης για το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα Fitness της Αυστρίας (τελική 4άδα), η κατηγορία ήταν μία και κοινή για όλους (δηλ. Open) ανεξαρτήτως σωματικοού βάρους, ύψους, μυϊκότητας κ.α. 

Αναμενόμενο τότε να υπάρχουν έντονες παρατηρήσεις και αμφιβολίες για τα αποτελέσματα και συστηματικά παράπονα από τους αθλητές. Εδώ υπάρχουν τώρα ... Επομένως έχει βελτιωθεί πολύ το σύστημα και είναι πλέον σαφώς πιο αντικειμενικό.

Αλέξης Μπατρακούλης

----------


## bodystyle

> κλασσικα ποιος θα βγαινε πρωτος ο διοργανωτης χαχαχαχ


\

Ελπίζω αυτό το σχόλιο να  μην  εννοειται  και να είσαι κάποιος γνωστός που κάνει πλάκα , γιατί   γράφεις για έναν αθλητή σοβαρό,με πείρα  σε αδικίες πολλάάάάάάάάά΄χρόνια αλλά.....χωρίς να παραπονεθεί ποτέ ,και όσοι τον γνωρίζουν   ξέρουν τι χαρακτήρας είναι.
Ο διοργανωτής  δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να βγαίνει πρώτος?

----------


## savage

ρε βασιλη μην ασχολεισαι. μη δινεις τσαμπα αξια σε ατομα που δεν το αξιζουν. 
αν εχω μαντεψει σωστα ενα 19χρονο παιδακι που εφαγε ban απο το φορουμ την περασμενη βδομαδα ειναι. το μονο νοημα στη ζωη του ειναι μπαινει ανωνυμα στο ιντερνετ και να γραφει μ@λ@κι#$. 

παντα θα υπαρχουν κακοπροεραιτοι. μην ασχολεισαι καθολου. μπραβο και σε σενα και στο γιαννη για μια ακομα φορα. ελπιζω να σας δω απο κοντα στη Θεσ/νικη (αλλα και στην Ιταλια βεβαιως βεβαιως :01. Wink:  )

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> ρε βασιλη μην ασχολεισαι. μη δινεις τσαμπα αξια σε ατομα που δεν το αξιζουν. 
> αν εχω μαντεψει σωστα ενα 19χρονο παιδακι που εφαγε ban απο το φορουμ την περασμενη βδομαδα ειναι. το μονο νοημα στη ζωη του ειναι μπαινει ανωνυμα στο ιντερνετ και να γραφει μ@λ@κι#$. 
> 
> παντα θα υπαρχουν κακοπροεραιτοι. μην ασχολεισαι καθολου. μπραβο και σε σενα και στο γιαννη για μια ακομα φορα. ελπιζω να σας δω απο κοντα στη Θεσ/νικη (αλλα και στην Ιταλια βεβαιως βεβαιως )


+1 Mr.Savage  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> ρε βασιλη μην ασχολεισαι. μη δινεις τσαμπα αξια σε ατομα που δεν το αξιζουν. 
> αν εχω μαντεψει σωστα ενα 19χρονο παιδακι που εφαγε ban απο το φορουμ την περασμενη βδομαδα ειναι. το μονο νοημα στη ζωη του ειναι μπαινει ανωνυμα στο ιντερνετ και να γραφει μ@λ@κι#$. 
> 
> παντα θα υπαρχουν κακοπροεραιτοι. μην ασχολεισαι καθολου. μπραβο και σε σενα και στο γιαννη για μια ακομα φορα. ελπιζω να σας δω απο κοντα στη Θεσ/νικη (αλλα και στην Ιταλια βεβαιως βεβαιως )


19 χρονων που εφαγε ban?γραφω μλκιες?τι λες ρε ανθρωπε,οτι βλεπω γραφω και στην κατηγορια του υπηρχε καλυτερος κατ εμε αλλα δε βγηκε πρωτος...

----------


## giannis64

εσυ ησουν στον αγωνα?

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> εσυ ησουν στον αγωνα?


ναι ημουν και πολλα ατομα και απο δω που μιλησα κ εκει απογοητευτηκαν απ τα αποτελεσματα,αλλα λιγοι εχουν τα μπαλακια να το πουν....

----------


## giannis64

κατά την γνώμη σου ποιος αδικήθηκε?

----------


## hlias102

Ρε φίλε μπορει κατά τη γνώμη σου να ήταν άλλος καλύτερος αλλά ο τρόπος που το λες απαξιώνει τον Γιατζόγλου και αφήνει αιχμές ότι το αποτέλεσμα δεν ήταν δίκαιο.Είναι σωστό αυτό?

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> κατά την γνώμη σου ποιος αδικήθηκε?


κατηγορια Μen SuperBody:Μηλιάδης Παύλος και κατηγορια Μen Athletic:Βούκας Βασίλης... αυτοι κατ εμε επρεπε να παρουν την πρωτη θεση...

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> Ρε φίλε μπορει κατά τη γνώμη σου να ήταν άλλος καλύτερος αλλά ο τρόπος που το λες απαξιώνει τον Γιατζόγλου και αφήνει αιχμές ότι το αποτέλεσμα δεν ήταν δίκαιο.Είναι σωστό αυτό?


αποψη μου ρε φιλε κρατα και συ τη δικη σου,εγω οτι ειδα το γραφω και αυτοι αγωνιζονται χρονια και αυτοι κοπιαζουν αλλα δε κερδισαν την πρωτη θεση

----------


## giannis64

> κατηγορια Μen SuperBody:Μηλιάδης Παύλος και κατηγορια Μen Athletic:Βούκας Βασίλης... αυτοι κατ εμε επρεπε να παρουν την πρωτη θεση...


 
την απαντηση για τον πολυ καλο αθλητη μιαλιαδη την εδωσε σε ποστ πιο πανο  ο γιαννης ο αναγνωστου που ηταν κριτης αλλα και φιλος του. ο παυλος κατεβηκε με καλες μαζες αλλα ηταν εμφανος πισω σε γραμμωση. και οπως θα ξερεις, αν ξερεις, σε αυτες τις κατηγοριες παιζει μεγαλο ρολο το ποσο κομενος εισαι.

επανερχομαι για το δευτερο...

----------


## Muscleboss

Σας παρακαλώ να σταματήσει αυτη η συζήτηση,χαλάτε το τοπικ. Εντάξει είπατε τη γνώμη σας, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα τα κρίνει αναγνωρισμένη επιτροπή.

ΜΒ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *Σταματης Κωστας: 1ος Μen SuperBody
> *
> 
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25908*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25907*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25906*





> *Μηλιάδης Παύλος : 2ος Μen SuperBody*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25912
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25911
> ...



Η super body είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.
Ο Κώστας Σταμάτης σε απίστευτη φόρμα, καλύτερος από τη περασμένη βδομάδα στην Αθήνα, κατάφερε να κερδίσει τον Μηλιάδη Παύλο, έναν αντίπαλο με φοβερό καλούπι και συμμετρία!

----------


## giannis64

μερικές Φώτο από την κατηγορία master όπου η αθλητές δείχνουν να το χαίρονται!

----------


## giannis64

*Masters Fitness: 1ος Τζιλόπουλος Γιώργιος (νο45)*

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες, όντως οι αθλητές δείχνουν να χαίρονται τη σκηνή και αυτό περνάει και στους θεατές, έτσι πρέπει  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## giannis64

*Women:4 συμμετοχες*

----------


## giannis64

*Women Fitness: .........(no31)*

----------


## giannis64

*Women Performance: Συκιώτη Αγγελική (νο29)*

----------


## giannis64

*Women Athletic: Έφη Μάγιαρη (νο84)*

----------


## giannis64

*Women Super Body (νο37)*

----------


## nikosbb

πραγματικα ο μηλιδης ηθελε λιγο κοψιμο ακομα αλλα ηταν στην σωστη κατηγορια...ο σταματης πραγματικα το παιδι ηταν πολυ καλα κομμενος,με φλεβες κ κοντρες αλλα ηταν για μια κατηγορια κατω...κ αυτο δεν ειναι μονο η δικη μου γνωμη...ο ιδιος το ελεγε ξανα κ ξανα μεσα στα αποδυτηρια...κ ειχε νευριασει που τον ανεβασαν κατηγορια...αλλα εκει θα επαιζε με τον γιαντζογλου,οπου ηταν σε πολυ καλη φορμα...δυστηχως δεν μπορουν ολοι να ειναι ικανοποιημενοι με τα αποτελεσματα,οσο κ αν προσπαθουν οι διοργανωτες να μοιρασουν τα πραγματα...κ ο καλος  κ σωστος αθλητης,η δικη μου αποψη,δεν ειναι μονο στους μυς αλλα κ στον χαρακτηρα...αυτο βεβαια το βλεπουν οσοι ειναι στα παρασκηνια κ σχηματιζουν την προσωπικη τους γνωμη για τον καθε αθλητη,οπου δεν εχει σχεση με την θεση κ το μεταλλιο...τωρα,ενα κυπελλο πανω,ενα μεταλλιο κατω,δεν λεει τιποτα...οποιος κυνηγαει μονο αυτα σε αυτο το αθλημα,ισως απογοητευτει...το κανεις για σενα κ εισαι νικητης οταν νοιωθεις οτι εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες κ εισαι ικανοποιημενος με τον εαυτο σου κ με το αποτελεσμα που εδειξες στον κοσμο...συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> πραγματικα ο μηλιδης ηθελε λιγο κοψιμο ακομα αλλα ηταν στην σωστη κατηγορια...ο σταματης πραγματικα το παιδι ηταν πολυ καλα κομμενος,με φλεβες κ κοντρες αλλα ηταν για μια κατηγορια κατω...κ αυτο δεν ειναι μονο η δικη μου γνωμη...ο ιδιος το ελεγε ξανα κ ξανα μεσα στα αποδυτηρια...κ ειχε νευριασει που τον ανεβασαν κατηγορια...αλλα εκει θα επαιζε με τον γιαντζογλου,οπου ηταν σε πολυ καλη φορμα...δυστηχως δεν μπορουν ολοι να ειναι ικανοποιημενοι με τα αποτελεσματα,οσο κ αν προσπαθουν οι διοργανωτες να μοιρασουν τα πραγματα...κ ο καλος  κ σωστος αθλητης,η δικη μου αποψη,δεν ειναι μονο στους μυς αλλα κ στον χαρακτηρα...αυτο βεβαια το βλεπουν οσοι ειναι στα παρασκηνια κ σχηματιζουν την προσωπικη τους γνωμη για τον καθε αθλητη,οπου δεν εχει σχεση με την θεση κ το μεταλλιο...τωρα,ενα κυπελλο πανω,ενα μεταλλιο κατω,δεν λεει τιποτα...οποιος κυνηγαει μονο αυτα σε αυτο το αθλημα,ισως απογοητευτει...το κανεις για σενα κ εισαι νικητης οταν νοιωθεις οτι εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες κ εισαι ικανοποιημενος με τον εαυτο σου κ με το αποτελεσμα που εδειξες στον κοσμο...συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα...



αυτα όλα τα εχουμε σκευτεί πάρα πολυ αλλα παραπάνω δεν γίνετε τίποτε ήδη είναι αρκετές κατηγορίες που δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά τόσες και όσο και να προσπαθούν να κοροιδέψουν στον διαχωρισμό αυτό φαίνετε , εγω τον είχα πεί τον παύλο και μετα αν ήταν λίγο πιο κομμένος που ήταν εύκολο στην λεπτομέρεια έχανε , η στην υδατανθράκωση κατι δεν πήγε καλα γιατι όταν πατούσε έβγαζε και κόντρες στον τρικέφαλο , αλλα γενικα έδειχνε μαλακός , θα καθάριζε την μπουγάδα και θα έκανε και εύκολο το έργο των κριτών , γιατι έχει φανταστικό καλούπι με καθόλου αδυναμίες και έπεσε στην περίπτωση που ο κώστας σταμάτης έβγαζε σκόνη απο την ξεραίλα , γι αυτο και σ αυτήν την κατηγορία οι απόψεις των κριτών ήταν μοιρασμένες και δεν είχαν και ΄΄αδικο , άλλος έδωσε βάση σε συμμετρία καλούπι και άλλος εντυπωσιιάστηκε απο γράμωση και μυικότητα , δηλαδή ο ένας κέρδιζε στον γύρο της συμμετρίας και ό άλλος στα κομπάριζον , γι αυτο και λέμε κάθε αποτέλεσμα δεκτο και κολάει 

εδω υπήρχαν κατηγορίες φίτνες , περφόρμανς , αθλέτικ , σούπερ μπόντυ , εξτρίμ μπόντυ , πόσες ακόμη να γίνουν δεν γίνετε να μπούν όλοι απο μια κατηγορία 

και στο εξωτερικό να ξέρετε επειδη είναι το επίπεδο πιο ανεβασμένο θα μπορούσαν να καταταχτουν και διαφορετικα , δηλαδή ενας που δείχνει πολύς σε μια κατηγορία , έξω θα φαινόταν λίγος και πάντα λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν και τα κρητήρια διαχωρισμού της wff -international

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Η μαγεια ενος αγωνα Σωματικης Διαπλασης ειναι ενα παζλ-γιορτη απο αθλητες που θα βγουν 1οι - 2οι - 9οι !

Το τι ηταν ο ενας η ο αλλος τι θεση πηρε η θα επρεπε να παρει ειναι μικροτητες που δεν πρεπει να ακουμπανε τους αθλητες (σε αυτους απευθυνομαι).Αφηστε τους δηθεν να λενε αυτο που *ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ* !

Στην τελικη ειναι και θα βγουν *ΑΚΥΡΟΙ* εφοσον μονο η κριτικη επιτροπη ειναι *ΑΡΜΟΔΙΑ* για κριση !

*ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ*: μαθετε τους κανονησμους - τις κατηγοριες - τα κριτηρια πριν δηλωσετε συμμετοχη σε εναν αγωνα αλλιως ειστε και *ΕΣΕΙΣ* ακυροι ξεστομηζοντας λογια του τυπου : δεν ηξερα, για αλλου ημουν αλλου με εβαλαν ,αξιζα κατι καλυτερο , με αδικησαν!

*ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΑΤΕΣ*: απολαυστε το θεαμα υποστηρηξτε τους φιλους σας και *ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΗΤΕ* το οποιο αποτελεσμα γιατι ειστε απλα αυτοι που κανετε την *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ* ζημια η δινετε την *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ* χαρα στα μετα του αγωνα.

*ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ:*

1)Mπραβο στους διοργανωτες

2)Ολα τα αποτελεσματα ηταν λογικα απλα καποιοι αθλητες θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν καλυτερα πλασαρησματα εαν γνωριζαν τους κανονες.

3)Μπραβο στο κοσμο για το κλιμα που δημιουργησε

4)Σε γενικες γραμμες ολοι πηραν αυτο που ειχαν δωσει στο χρονο που ειχαν για να προετοιμαστουν (αθλητες-διοργανωτες) και πηραν την αναλογη αναγνωρηση.

----------


## nikosbb

> αυτα όλα τα εχουμε σκευτεί πάρα πολυ αλλα παραπάνω δεν γίνετε τίποτε ήδη είναι αρκετές κατηγορίες που δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά τόσες και όσο και να προσπαθούν να κοροιδέψουν στον διαχωρισμό αυτό φαίνετε , εγω τον είχα πεί τον παύλο και μετα αν ήταν λίγο πιο κομμένος που ήταν εύκολο στην λεπτομέρεια έχανε , η στην υδατανθράκωση κατι δεν πήγε καλα γιατι όταν πατούσε έβγαζε και κόντρες στον τρικέφαλο , αλλα γενικα έδειχνε μαλακός , θα καθάριζε την μπουγάδα και θα έκανε και εύκολο το έργο των κριτών , γιατι έχει φανταστικό καλούπι με καθόλου αδυναμίες και έπεσε στην περίπτωση που ο κώστας σταμάτης έβγαζε σκόνη απο την ξεραίλα , γι αυτο και σ αυτήν την κατηγορία οι απόψεις των κριτών ήταν μοιρασμένες και δεν είχαν και ΄΄αδικο , άλλος έδωσε βάση σε συμμετρία καλούπι και άλλος εντυπωσιιάστηκε απο γράμωση και μυικότητα , δηλαδή ο ένας κέρδιζε στον γύρο της συμμετρίας και ό άλλος στα κομπάριζον , γι αυτο και λέμε κάθε αποτέλεσμα δεκτο και κολάει 
> 
> εδω υπήρχαν κατηγορίες φίτνες , περφόρμανς , αθλέτικ , σούπερ μπόντυ , εξτρίμ μπόντυ , πόσες ακόμη να γίνουν δεν γίνετε να μπούν όλοι απο μια κατηγορία 
> 
> και στο εξωτερικό να ξέρετε επειδη είναι το επίπεδο πιο ανεβασμένο θα μπορούσαν να καταταχτουν και διαφορετικα , δηλαδή ενας που δείχνει πολύς σε μια κατηγορία , έξω θα φαινόταν λίγος και πάντα λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν και τα κρητήρια διαχωρισμού της wff -international


πραγματικα ειναι δυσκολο το εργο των κριτων ειδικα οταν υπαρχουν καλοι αθλητες πανω στην σκηνη...κ με πολλες λεπτομεριες που θα πρεπει να δουν κ να αποφασισουν...ειναι μια ευθηνη που δεν μπορουν να αναλαβουν πολλοι κ σιγουρα λιγοι θα ηθελαν να εχουν...

----------


## docmar

> Στη πρώτη φράση του Ηλία είναι η ουσία. Έχουμε συνηθίσει σε άλλες ομοσπονδίες να βλέπουμε junior 24-25 χρονών. Ολόκληροι άντρες είναι, όχι τζούνιορ....
> Στη Nabba το όριο είναι 21, λογικό να μην έχουνε τρελές μάζες, είναι ακόμη παιδιά.


θα ηθελα να ξεκαθαρισω πως η αποψη που εγραψα ισχυει για ολες τις κατηγοριες, και εφηβων (εως 21) και ανδρων.

----------


## Blast

Πραγματικά έτσι είναι.Άν σε νοιάζουν μόνο οι διακρίσεις και δεν αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις, είσαι απο μόνος σου χαμένος.Δεν γίνεται να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι με τις θέσεις που πήραν και στην τελική την άλλη φορά που θα κατέβουν να βελτιώσουν τις όποιες αδυναμίες έχουν.Υπομονή και επιμονή χρειάζεται.Θα ήθελα να κλείσω δείνοντας τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον φίλο Νταιαμά Νίκο για την συμμετοχή του.Συνέχισε την προσπάθεια παληκάρι!

----------


## bodystyle

Λοιπόν, έχω τις φωτο από τον αγώνα (τουλάχιστον κάποιες  καλές  από κάθε κατηγορία
)   αλλά μήπως να τελειώσει την παρουσίαση που κάνει η ομάδα του forum και μετά να τις ανεβάσω για να  μην μπλέκονται οι κατηγορίες??
Υπάρχει ενδεικτικό υλικό σε βιντεο από όλο τον αγώνα και 1500 περίπου φωτο. ,οι οποιές δίνονται σε μια χαμηλή τιμή  σαν πακέτο για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## giannis64

βασιλη πιστευω πως σημερα εμεις θα εχουμε τελειωσει απο το ανεβασμα των φωτο. οποτε απο αυριο αν θες ανεβαζεις.

----------


## giannis64

*κατηγορια bodybuilding*

----------


## giannis64



----------


## giannis64

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ I-II BODYBOULDING*

----------


## giannis64



----------


## giannis64

*OVERALL*

----------


## NASSER

Δίκαιοι ηταν και οι διαχωρισμοι των αθλητων και δίκαια τα αποτελέσματα. 
Οτι κάποιοι θα μπορούσαν να πλασαριστούν σε καλύτερες θέσεις, ήταν καθαρά δικό τους θέμα στο πως έπρεπε να στηθούν στη σκηνή (να προβάλουν τα δυνατα σημεια τους και να κρύβουν τις αδυναμίες τους)
Απο τις φωτο, οσο μπορω να διακρινω, ήταν ωραιος ο χώρος και αυτο δρα θετικά στη ψυχολογία όλων.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη και Στελιο σας ευχαριστουμε για την φωτογραφικη καλυψη του αγωνα.
Ουσιαστικα με τις φωτογραφίες από το Overall εξαντλήθηκε το υλικο που είχαμε ως ομαδα,οπότε όποιος εχει κατι να προσθεσει,πολυ ευχαριστως :03. Thumb up: 

Ο αγωνας ειχε μια ικανοποιητική προσεύλεση αθλητων,υπολογισα κοντα στους 70 βασει των φωτογραφιων,καποιοι αθλητες γνωστοί,αλλοι πιο καινουργιοι στο αθλημα,εδωσαν τον καλυτερο τους εαυτό.
Σιγουρα καποιοι αθλητες αν ειχαν τελειοποιησει την τακτική τους τις τελευταίες ημερες πριν τον αγωνα,θα βγαίναν και με καλύτερο φινιρισμα,αλλα αυτο είναι κατι που μπορεί να σου ξεφύγει ή να μην το ελέγξεις ,ειδικα στα πρωτα σου βηματα..
Συγχαρητηρια σε διοργανωτες,αθλητες και κοινο που στηριξαν τον αγωνα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

*Η βράβευση του Ηλία Τριανταφυλλου (μέλος της ΝΑΒΒΑ) στον Μr Ηellas 1970-71,**Παρασκευα Αργυράκη*

----------


## giannis64

*Η βραβευση του πολυνεικη Φωτη πλευριτη και του Στελιου Κτιστακη*

----------


## PowerMAN Miliadis Pavlos

Γεια σας παιδιά και από μένα........θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τους διοργανωτές για την καλή φιλοξενία και την τέλεια διοργάνωση :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: !!!!Και επίσης τον Πρόεδρο Κ. Στράτο και τους σεβαστούς κριτές :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Και θα ήθελα επίσης να σας παρακαλέσω να μην σχολιάζετε αρνητικά την κρίση των κριτών και τα αποτελέσματα του αγώνα γιατί η απόφαση τους είναι σεβαστή από όλους μας και πρέπει να είναι!!!!!!

Πολλοί για τον εαυτό τους θα νομίζουν ότι είναι αδικημένοι και όλοι θα ήθελαν να είναι στην πρώτη θέση αλλά παιδιά τη να κάνουμε μια είναι......οπότε ένας θα την πάρει  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: (ο καλύτερος)

Όλοι οι αθλητές έχουν κοπιάσει και όλοι έχουν ίδρωση  :04. Walk Court: άλλοι λιγότερο και άλλοι περισσότερο και όλο αυτό φαίνεται πάνω στην σκηνή....

Όπως και να έχει νομίζω ότι όλο αυτό πρέπει να τελειώσει

----------


## giannis64

Παύλο συγχωρητήρια για το σκεπτικό σου, αλλά και την πολύ καλή εμφάνιση σου. :03. Clap: 

ελπίζουμε να σε δούμε και ακόμα πιο ψηλά μιας και έχεις τα φόντα! :08. Toast:

----------


## david avramidis

> Γεια σας παιδιά και από μένα........θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τους διοργανωτές για την καλή φιλοξενία και την τέλεια διοργάνωση!!!!Και επίσης τον Πρόεδρο Κ. Στράτο και τους σεβαστούς κριτές
> 
> Και θα ήθελα επίσης να σας παρακαλέσω να μην σχολιάζετε αρνητικά την κρίση των κριτών και τα αποτελέσματα του αγώνα γιατί η απόφαση τους είναι σεβαστή από όλους μας και πρέπει να είναι!!!!!!
> 
> Πολλοί για τον εαυτό τους θα νομίζουν ότι είναι αδικημένοι και όλοι θα ήθελαν να είναι στην πρώτη θέση αλλά παιδιά τη να κάνουμε μια είναι......οπότε ένας θα την πάρει (ο καλύτερος)
> 
> Όλοι οι αθλητές έχουν κοπιάσει και όλοι έχουν ίδρωση άλλοι λιγότερο και άλλοι περισσότερο και όλο αυτό φαίνεται πάνω στην σκηνή....
> 
> Όπως και να έχει νομίζω ότι όλο αυτό πρέπει να τελειώσει


 παυλο ειλικρινα θελω να σε συγχαρω μεσα απο την καρδια μου για αυτη σου την ξεχωριστη δηλωση...δεν το λεω ουτε επειδη εισαι φιλος μου ουτε και επειδη με εχεις βοηθησει απιστευτα στο να βελτιωθω κ να ασχοληθω με την σωματικη διαπλαση ακομη πιο ενεργα απο το παρελθον..ειλικρινα εβγαλες το καπελο σε ολους οσους διαβασαν τα λογια σου αυτα...πιστευω πως εμεις οι νεοτεροι αθλητες τετοιες σπουδαιες δηλωσεις πρεπει να τις  φυλαμε σαν κόρη οφθαλμον ωστε να μας βοηθησουν να εξελιχτουμε ακομη περισσοτερο μελλοντικα...με αυτα σου τα ξεχωριστα λογια μου θύμησες μια μοναδική παροιμία την οποία ελεγαν οι αρχαιοι ημών πρόγονοι, ΝΟΥΣ ΥΓΙΗΣ ΕΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΙ ΥΓΙΗ ..!ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ..!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ σωστα μίλησε ο παύλος , άλλωστε στο ββ οι αθλητές κρίνονται την μέρα του αγώνα και πολλες φορές μια λεπτομέρεια μπορεί να στοιχήσει μια θέση και ο καλύτερος αθλητής να είναι, αν σε μια μέρα δεν βρεθεί στην καλή του φόρμα μπορεί να χάσει κάποια θέση , ο παύλος αν ο αγώνας γινόταν 5 μέρες μετα μπορούσε άνετα να πάρει και το γενικό .

γι αυτο είπαμε σε κάποιες κατηγορίες τα αποτελέσματα κρίθηκαν στον πόντο , αλλα δεν γίνετε να βγούν όλοι πρώτοι και μεταξύ κορυφαίων αθλητών πάλι θα βγεί κατάταξη και πάλι ένας θα πάρει την πρώτη θέση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

*Men Athletic*

----------


## giannis64

*ενα βιντεο απο τις γυναικες.*

----------


## PowerMAN Miliadis Pavlos

> Παύλο συγχωρητήρια για το σκεπτικό σου, αλλά και την πολύ καλή εμφάνιση σου.
> 
> ελπίζουμε να σε δούμε και ακόμα πιο ψηλά μιας και έχεις τα φόντα!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## magdaline

> *ενα βιντεο απο τις γυναικες.*


αυτό το βίντεο από τις γυναίκες εμένα πάντως μου προκάλεσε γέλιο.. στησίματα είναι αυτά; Συγχωράτε με. Ακόμα και εγώ που δεν ξέρω από bb πιο όμορφα θα έδειχνα το στήσιμο μου. :01. Unsure:

----------


## anjelica

> αυτό το βίντεο από τις γυναίκες εμένα πάντως μου προκάλεσε γέλιο.. στησίματα είναι αυτά; Συγχωράτε με. Ακόμα και εγώ που δεν ξέρω από bb πιο όμορφα θα έδειχνα το στήσιμο μου.


μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρη.....βγες πρωτα στη σκηνη να σε δουμε... ολες βγηκαν για πρωτη φορα,καναμε τα λαθοι μας θα τα διωρθοσουμε και θα μας βοηθησει αυτο το βιντεο πολυ..και εγω τα βλεπω με χαμογιελο.αλλα ευκολα τα λες απο το καναπε σου...κατσε πρωτα μηνες διατροφη,αεροβια 3 φορες τη μερα,και αλλες θυσιες...πρωτη φορα παντα δυσκολα ειναι..
φιλικα :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρη.....βγες πρωτα στη σκηνη να σε δουμε... ολες βγηκαν για πρωτη φορα,καναμε τα λαθοι μας θα τα διωρθοσουμε και θα μας βοηθησει αυτο το βιντεο πολυ..και εγω τα βλεπω με χαμογιελο.αλλα ευκολα τα λες απο το καναπε σου...κατσε πρωτα μηνες διατροφη,αεροβια 3 φορες τη μερα,και αλλες θυσιες...πρωτη φορα παντα δυσκολα ειναι..
> φιλικα


Θα συμφωνησω,οι αθλήτριες ειναι νεες στον χωρο.Ενα μαγιο όλοι φοραμε στην παραλία και εκθετουμε το σωμα μας,αλλα όταν πεφτουν οι προβολεις πανω σου και σε κοιτανε 500-1000 ζευγαρια ματια,εκ των οποιων αρκετοι γνωρίζεις ότι ειναι γνωστες του αθληματος και του χωρου ,αλλαζουν τα πραγματα.
Υπάρχει νευρικότητα,το αγχος του πρωταρη,ειναι ευκολο να κομπλαρεις και οι κινησεις σου να μην ειναι τοσο φυσικες.
Αντζελικα  ημουν παρων όταν καποιος σε συμβουλευε στην Αθηνα να φανταστεις ότι εισαι στο δωματιο του σπιτιου σου και όχι στην σκηνη,για να αποβαλλεις το στρες,πιστευω να το θυμασαι :01. Wink:

----------


## marvin

> μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρη.....βγες πρωτα στη σκηνη να σε δουμε... ολες βγηκαν για πρωτη φορα,καναμε τα λαθοι μας θα τα διωρθοσουμε και θα μας βοηθησει αυτο το βιντεο πολυ..και εγω τα βλεπω με χαμογιελο.αλλα ευκολα τα λες απο το καναπε σου...κατσε πρωτα μηνες διατροφη,αεροβια 3 φορες τη μερα,και αλλες θυσιες...πρωτη φορα παντα δυσκολα ειναι..
> φιλικα


Δεν νομιζω να πρεπει να δικαιολογησε και μονο που ειχες το θαρρος να βγεις να αναμετρηθεις με αλλες κοπελες..προσωπικη μου αποψη ...φτανει και περισευει.
Εδω καποιοι ντρεπονται να βαλουν φωτο τους σε κοινη θεα..ποσο μαλλον να ανεβουν σε σκηνη!!!!
Οντως απεξω απο το χορο πολλα τραγουδια μπορουμε να λεμε!!!!!Ας σκεφτει κσποιος τι θυσιες χρειαζεται ..τι κοπος και ιδρωτας..πεινα..και κουραση και μετα ισως να μπορεσει να αναλογιστει ποσο δυσκολο θα ηταν να βαλει τον εαυτο του εκει πανω.
Απο εμενα συγχαρητηρια για την εμφανιση σου στην Αθηνα..που ημουν εκει ,αλλα και για τις Σερρες!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Stella

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα σε όλες τις κοπέλες!
Είναι εμφανές βέβαια ότι είναι αθλήτριες διαφορετικής κατηγορίας η καθεμία!

Το νουμερο 37 ποια είναι βρε παιδιά;;;Πωπωωωω...τούμπανο...πολύ καλή!!!Έχει άλλες συμμετοχές σε αγώνες; Πρώτη φορά τη βλέπω και το σώμα της δε φαίνεται για νέα στο χώρο!

Αντζέλικα συγχαρητήρια και προσωπικά!
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στον αγώνα της Αθήνας ήσουν σε λίγο καλύτερη φόρμα. Βέβαια και σ΄αυτόν τον αγώνα ήσουν πολύ καλή, ειδικά το άνω σώμα "τα σπάει".
Αυτά τα γράφω όχι σαν κρίση, σε καμία περίπτωση, αλλά για να ρωτήσω ότι αν στον πρώτο αγώνα ήσουν όντως καλύτερη (και δεν είναι ιδέα μου), αυτό έχει να κάνει με την υδατανθράκωση πριν τον αγώνα και τα συναφή;

----------


## gym

> μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρη.....βγες πρωτα στη σκηνη να σε δουμε... ολες βγηκαν για πρωτη φορα,καναμε τα λαθοι μας θα τα διωρθοσουμε και θα μας βοηθησει αυτο το βιντεο πολυ..και εγω τα βλεπω με χαμογιελο.αλλα ευκολα τα λες απο το καναπε σου...κατσε πρωτα μηνες διατροφη,αεροβια 3 φορες τη μερα,και αλλες θυσιες...πρωτη φορα παντα δυσκολα ειναι..
> φιλικα


αντζελικα πολλα μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου...οποιος δεν το εχει ζησει,μαζι σε αυτους κ εγω,απλα δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τι περνατε εκει πανω αλλα και πριν σε ολη την προετοιμασια...
καθε φορα σου ευχομαι και πιο βελτιωμενη και καλυτερη! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## magdaline

> μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρη.....βγες πρωτα στη σκηνη να σε δουμε... ολες βγηκαν για πρωτη φορα,καναμε τα λαθοι μας θα τα διωρθοσουμε και θα μας βοηθησει αυτο το βιντεο πολυ..και εγω τα βλεπω με χαμογιελο.αλλα ευκολα τα λες απο το καναπε σου...κατσε πρωτα μηνες διατροφη,αεροβια 3 φορες τη μερα,και αλλες θυσιες...πρωτη φορα παντα δυσκολα ειναι..
> φιλικα


Βασικά δεν μίλησα για σένα, εσύ ήσουν πιο νορμάλ. Για την άλλη με τα χέρια αεροπλάνο λέω.

----------


## flexakis

Οποιος δεν εχει ανεβει στην σκηνη,να μην κρινει εκ του ασφαλους!

----------


## gym

> Οποιος δεν εχει ανεβει στην σκηνη,να μην κρινει εκ του ασφαλους!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## magdaline

> Οποιος δεν εχει ανεβει στην σκηνη,να μην κρινει εκ του ασφαλους!


δεν χρειάζεται  να ανέβω στη σκηνή, δεν το έχω και σκοπό άλλωστε. Την άποψή μου λέω διότι είμαστε forum εδώ. Δεν μπορεί όλα τα σχόλια να είναι για την προσπάθεια και μόνο,  ούτε όλα να είναι με καλά λόγια, η προσπάθεια σεβαστή αλλά υποθέτω ότι σε αυτούς τους αγώνες το στήσιμο πάνω στη σκηνή είναι εξίσου σημαντικό.

----------


## Stella

> Βασικά δεν μίλησα για σένα, εσύ ήσουν πιο νορμάλ. Για την άλλη με τα χέρια αεροπλάνο λέω.


Noμίζω ότι όλοι καταλάβαμε ότι δε μιλούσες για την Αντζέλικα!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## magdaline

> Noμίζω ότι όλοι καταλάβαμε ότι δε μιλούσες για την Αντζέλικα!!!


ε ναι ρε Στέλλα, ασε που μου φάνηκε ότι και η ίδια στο βίντεο παρατηρούσε τις υπόλοιπες.. και απορούσε.

----------


## flexakis

> δεν χρειάζεται  να ανέβω στη σκηνή, δεν το έχω και σκοπό άλλωστε. Την άποψή μου λέω διότι είμαστε forum εδώ. Δεν μπορεί όλα τα σχόλια να είναι για την προσπάθεια και μόνο,  ούτε όλα να είναι με καλά λόγια, η προσπάθεια σεβαστή αλλά υποθέτω ότι σε αυτούς τους αγώνες το στήσιμο πάνω στη σκηνή είναι εξίσου σημαντικό.


 Οι καινουργιοι αθλητες ειναι σαν τα παιδακια στο δημοτικο.
Στο σπιτι το λενε νερακι το ποιημα,και μολις βγουνε στον κοσμο ''ξεχανε τα λογια τους''.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Οποιος δεν εχει ανεβει στην σκηνη,να μην κρινει εκ του ασφαλους!


  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ολο αυτο γινεται για το ανοιγμα χεριων της Ματουλας........ααχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!Η κοπελα ανεβηκε 1η φορα σε stage,αν νομιζει "καποια" οτι θα το εκανε καλυτερα επρεπε να ειναι εκει να το αποδειξει και να παρει καλυτερη θεση.Ολα τα υπολοιπα τα περναω στο ντουκου.  :01. Wink:

----------


## magdaline

> Ολο αυτο γινεται για το ανοιγμα χεριων της Ματουλας........ααχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!Η κοπελα ανεβηκε 1η φορα σε stage,αν νομιζει "καποια" οτι θα το εκανε καλυτερα επρεπε να ειναι εκει να το αποδειξει και να παρει καλυτερη θεση.Ολα τα υπολοιπα τα περναω στο ντουκου.


Όχι και "κάποια". Χαλάρωσε. Μια κριτική έκανα, σε φόρουμ είμαστε. Δεν κρίνω κάτι προσωπικό, μια εμφάνιση κρίνω. Εσύ μη με κρίνεις προσωπικά, εξυπνάκια.

----------


## Stella

> Όχι και "κάποια". Χαλάρωσε. Μια κριτική έκανα, σε φόρουμ είμαστε. Δεν κρίνω κάτι προσωπικό, μια εμφάνιση κρίνω. Εσύ μη με κρίνεις προσωπικά, εξυπνάκια.


Aκριβώς! Και όλος αυτός ο ντόρος γίνεται επειδή γυναίκα κρίνει γυναίκα!

Αν ένας αντρας μέλος του forun έκρινε την εμφάνιση κάποιου αθλητη αρνητικά ότι πχ δεν του άρεσε η φόρμα που έπιασε ή το ποζάρισμά του θα γυρνούσατε όλοι σας και θα του λέγατε "τι λές ρε μεγάλε...ανεβα εσύ στη σκηνη αν έχεις κότσια" και τ'ετοια; Δε νομίζω!
Μια κριτική έγινε και το κάνετε θέμα!
Άλλωστε αυτοί που ανεβαίνουν στη σκηνή θα πρέπει να περιμένουν και τα καλά και τα αρνητικά σχόλια!

----------


## Qlim4X

Για μενα το θεμα ειναι απλο.

Για να ανεβης και να σταθεις εκει πανω θελει κοτσια,παθος,πεινα και υδροτα. περα απο αυτα ομως θα πρεπει να ξερεις και να παρουσιαζεις τον εαυτο σου, να κριψεις τις ατελιες και να προβαλεις τα προτεριματα σου.

ειναι αμαρτα να βλεπεις αθλητες να καταβαλουν τετοια προσπαθια και να ξεχνανε το ποζαρισμα που ειναι μερος ολου αυτου. οκ δεκτο το ανχος ολοι το εχουν τις προτες φορες, αλλα σε μερικα ατομα δεν υπαρχει αυτο (ποζαρισμα). το ββ δεν ειναι καλιστια. ειναι αγωνας και σκληρος

το να ανεβης στην σκηνη το κανει ο οπιοσδιποτε. το να σταθεις ομως αξιοπρεπος απετοι ολο το πακετο. και οταν εισαι πανω εισαι ετοιμος να δεχθεις την κριτικη την ητα αλλα και την νικη.

και θα ερθει και η δικια μου ωρα να κριθω και θα δεχτω τα σχολια οπιουδιποτε. αλλα θα ξερω οτι εγω εκανα οτι μπορουσα και δεν αρκεστικα ποτε στα λιγα.

οσο για την ajelika εχω να της πω ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ γιατι σταθικε αξιοπρεπος σε 3 αγωνες για προτι τις φορα και γνωριζο οτι εχει καταβαλη μεγαλη προσπαθια αλλα και αντιμετοπισε καθε εμποδιο που τις βγηκε. (χαλασμενο παπουτσι  :01. Mr. Green:  ) :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Η σύζήτη βγαίνει εκτός θέματος.

Τα σχόλια στην εμφάνιση των αθλητών είναι δεκτά, αρκεί να μην είναι υποτιμητικά (π.χ. "εγώ που δε ξέρω θα το κανα καλύτερα"=υποβάθμίζει τους αθλητές=απαράδεκτο).

Ας επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας.

ΜΒ

----------


## magdaline

> Η σύζήτη βγαίνει εκτός θέματος.
> 
> Τα σχόλια στην εμφάνιση των αθλητών είναι δεκτά, αρκεί να μην είναι υποτιμητικά (π.χ. "εγώ που δε ξέρω θα το κανα καλύτερα"=υποβάθμίζει τους αθλητές=απαράδεκτο).
> 
> Ας επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας.
> 
> ΜΒ


Ενώ ότι εγώ έκανα ένα σχόλιο το οποίο δεν άρεσε και πέσανε να με φάνε δεν είναι απαράδεκτο ε; Σιχτήρια. Άμα δεν δέχεστε  τη κριτική να το λέτε στα rules. "Μόνο μπράβο και θετικά σχόλια μπορείτε να γράψετε" .  Που να μην έγραφα και "Συγχωράτε με" στην κριτική μου δηλαδή.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ενώ ότι εγώ έκανα ένα σχόλιο το οποίο δεν άρεσε και πέσανε να με φάνε δεν είναι απαράδεκτο ε;* Σιχτήρια*. Άμα δεν δέχεστε  τη κριτική να το λέτε στα rules. "Μόνο μπράβο και θετικά σχόλια μπορείτε να γράψετε" .  Που να μην έγραφα και "Συγχωράτε με" στην κριτική μου δηλαδή.


Δεν χρειαζετε να τσατιζεσαι !  Το λαθος στο σχολιο σου ηταν οτι συγκρηνες τις αθλητριες με εσενα (υποθετικα) χωρις να εχεις δωσει* "δειγματα γραφης"* επι σκηνης (Αυτο νομιζω ηθελε να τονισει και ο Πανος).  :02. Welcome: 

Αυτα στα λεει καποιος ο οποιος εχει κρινει αυστηρα (για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα ) αθλητες εδω μεσα τα *"ακουσε"* και μετα αποδεχτηκαν εν μερη την κριτικη του ριχνωντας μια πιο* "προσεκτικη"* ματια..  :03. Thumb up: 

Να θυμασε* ΠΑΝΤΑ* οτι στην Ελλαδα η *ωμη* κριτικη εχει κοντρα γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχει ακομα η *"ωριμοτητα των καταστασεων"* να γινει αποδεκτη.  :01. Unsure: 

Οσο για τις κοπελες (ημουν παρων στις Σερρες) εκαναν αυτο που τους ειχαν δειξει και αυτο φανηκε. Οταν ενας αθλητης *"αντιλαμβανετε"* επι σκηνης οτι κατι κανει λαθος τοτε η διορθωση κανει μπαμ ! Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι* "καποιοι"* επρεπε να τις προστατευσουν καλυτερα στο ποζαρισμα πριν ανεβουν επι σκηνης.  :01. Wink: 

Υπαρχει και η περιπτωση ο αθλητης να εχει διδαχθει σωστα και ομως επι σκηνης να *"πεφτει"* ο διακοπτης και να χαθει ολοκληρο το μαθημα (βλεπε Αυστραλο αν και εχει βελτιωθει τελευταια).  :01.Ftou: 

Αυτο που προσεξα για τις συγκεκριμενες κοπελες και ημουν θετικος ειναι οτι *ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ* σε ολους τους τομεις και πραγματικα αν δουλεψουν (αλλη λιγο αλλη περισσοτερο) θα τριβουμε ματια.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Hara R.

Γειά σας!!! 

Είμαι η Χαρά Ραφτογιάννη και πήρα μέρος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Body Building στην κατηγορία Super Body που έγινε στις Σέρρες (Νο. 37). Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Και οι αρνητικές παρατηρήσεις όμως δεκτές. Ήταν μία συναρπαστική εμπειρία για εμένα και όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν.

Συγχαρητήρια για το forum σας και την κάλυψη του αγώνα.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Γειά σας!!! 
> 
> Είμαι η Χαρά Ραφτογιάννη και πήρα μέρος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Body Building στην κατηγορία Super Body που έγινε στις Σέρρες (Νο. 37). Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Και οι αρνητικές παρατηρήσεις όμως δεκτές. Ήταν μία συναρπαστική εμπειρία για εμένα και όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια για το forum σας και την κάλυψη του αγώνα.


Χαρα τα συγχαρητηρια μου για το επιπεδο που εχεις φτασει !  :03. Clap: 

*Συμβουλη:* χρησιμοποιησε τις αρνητικες παρατηρησεις (οχι τα υποτιμητικα σχολια) ωστε να γινεις καλυτερη.Απο θετικες πρατηρησεις δεν *ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΙΣ* τιποτα.  :01. Wink:

----------


## marvin

> Γειά σας!!! 
> 
> Είμαι η Χαρά Ραφτογιάννη και πήρα μέρος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Body Building στην κατηγορία Super Body που έγινε στις Σέρρες (Νο. 37). Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Και οι αρνητικές παρατηρήσεις όμως δεκτές. Ήταν μία συναρπαστική εμπειρία για εμένα και όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια για το forum σας και την κάλυψη του αγώνα.


Συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα ,θεωρω απο οσα ειδα μεσα απο τις φωτο αλλα και το βιντεο οτι ησουν σε πολυ καλη φορμα και πολυ καλο επιπεδο.Συνεχισε ετσι και παλι μπραβο σε ολες σας!!!!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Γειά σας!!! 
> 
> Είμαι η Χαρά Ραφτογιάννη και πήρα μέρος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Body Building στην κατηγορία Super Body που έγινε στις Σέρρες (Νο. 37). Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Και οι αρνητικές παρατηρήσεις όμως δεκτές. Ήταν μία συναρπαστική εμπειρία για εμένα και όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια για το forum σας και την κάλυψη του αγώνα.


Bασικα ησουν για μενα η καλυτερη και απο θεμα μυικης αναπτυξης και γραμμωσης μπραβο σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## anjelica

> Αντζελικα  ημουν παρων όταν καποιος σε συμβουλευε στην Αθηνα να φανταστεις ότι εισαι στο δωματιο του σπιτιου σου και όχι στην σκηνη,για να αποβαλλεις το στρες,πιστευω να το θυμασαι


 το θυμαμαι!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## anjelica

> Γειά σας!!! 
> 
> Είμαι η Χαρά Ραφτογιάννη και πήρα μέρος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Body Building στην κατηγορία Super Body που έγινε στις Σέρρες (Νο. 37). Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Και οι αρνητικές παρατηρήσεις όμως δεκτές. Ήταν μία συναρπαστική εμπειρία για εμένα και όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια για το forum σας και την κάλυψη του αγώνα.


Γεια σου Χαρα!!!!!! Και καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ!!!! :08. Toast: οντως ηταν συναρπαστικη εμπειρια και πιστευω να την ξαναζησουμε!!!! :08. Toast:  Μπραβο και απο μενα στη Χαρα :03. Clap:

----------


## anjelica

> Οι καινουργιοι αθλητες ειναι σαν τα παιδακια στο δημοτικο.
> Στο σπιτι το λενε νερακι το ποιημα,και μολις βγουνε στον κοσμο ''ξεχανε τα λογια τους''.


ετσι ακριβως!!!!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## Timoleon

Συγχαρητήρια στις αγωνιζόμενες και αγωνιζόμενους...τουλάχιστον για τη συμμετοχή τους, η οποία δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μια απλή απόφαση.
Κάποιο άλλο θέμα του forum αναφέρεται στο τι κίνητρο έχει ο καθένας μας και ασχολείται με τη γυμναστική με βάρη.Ενα κίνητρο είναι και η συμμετοχή σε αγώνα.
Μπορώ να κριτικάρω μια προπόνηση γιατί προπονούμαι.Μπορώ να κριτικάρω μια διοργάνωση αγώνα γιατί είμαι ο πελάτης της.Μπορώ να πω αν μου αρέσει η σωματική διάπλαση κάποιου/ας γιατί έχω την ελευθερία της γνώμης.Δεν μπορώ να κριτικάρω έναν/μια διαγωνιζόμενο/η γιατί-προσωπικά-δεν έχω λάβει μέρος σε αγώνα.
Υπάρχει ένα ρητό:Κάνε στους άλλους ότι θέλεις να κάνουν οι άλλοι σε σένα.Αν κάποια στιγμή συμμετέχω σε αγώνα,θέλω,όχι να μου πουν ψέμματα,να μου πουν την αλήθεια,με τέτοιο τρόπο που δεν θα με κάνει να τα παρατήσω αλλά να συνεχίσω_

----------


## Stella

> Γειά σας!!! 
> 
> Είμαι η Χαρά Ραφτογιάννη και πήρα μέρος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Body Building στην κατηγορία Super Body που έγινε στις Σέρρες (Νο. 37). Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Και οι αρνητικές παρατηρήσεις όμως δεκτές. Ήταν μία συναρπαστική εμπειρία για εμένα και όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια για το forum σας και την κάλυψη του αγώνα.


Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα Χαρά!
Δε βλέπουμε συχνά τέτοια σώματα στις ελληνικές σκηνές!
Ευχομαι να σε δούμε και σε άλλους αγώνες με συναγωνίστριες γνωστές και έμπειρες κοπέλες του χώρου! :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Οποιος δεν εχει ανεβει στην σκηνη,να μην κρινει εκ του ασφαλους!


 +1

μπράβο σε αθλήτριες, αθλητές και διοργανωτές για τον ωραίο αγώνα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω εχω να πω ενα τεράστιο μπράβο και συγχαρητήρια στα κορίτσια πού ενω είναι καινούριες στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι η δουλειά όμως που έχουν κάνει στο σώμα τους δεν δείχνει οτι είναι καινούριες.
επίσης μια διευκρίνηση , όταν κρίνουμε απο φωτο εγώ πχ σαν κριτής και πολλοι που ασχολούνται και έχουν άποψη απο το ββ θα καταλαβαίνουν πως σε μία φωτο μπορεί να τραβηχτεί σε κάποια φαση που ο αθλητής (τρια) δεν έχει πάρει την πόζα σωστα , η να μην έχουν συγχρονιστεί όλοι μαζί ώστε να τους πιάσει ο φακός στο σωστό τάιμινκ και έτσι κάποιοι αδικούνται 
εδω βγαίνουμε καμια φορα φωτο με τα ρούχα και την βλέπουμε και δεν μας αρέσει η στάση , πόσο μάλιστα αθλητες να ποζάρουν στην σκηνή κρινόμενοι και στην λεπτομέρεια , γι αυτο οι φωτο δεν είναι αξιόπιοστο κρητήριο

κάποιος φυσικα που δεν γνωρίζει λογικό είναι να κρίνει αυθόρμητα χωρίς να σκευτεί κάποιες παραμέτρους 
γι αυτο είναι και το φόρουμ να προσφέρει ενημέρωση και σ αυτόν τον τομέα , γιατι το έχει ανάγκη το άθλημά μας .

επίσης μου αρέσει που στην ναββα υπάρχουν αυτές οι κατηγορίες , ώστε να μην μπαίνουν οι κριτές σε διαδικασία να κρίνουν ανόμοιους σωματότυπους , διαφορετικές κατηγορίες με διαφορετικά κρητήρια .
εμένα  πάντως μου άρεσαν η κάθε μία για την κατηγορία της ,  αγγελική  , χαρα την ευη και η κοπέλα απο σέρρες δεν αναφέρθηκε το όνομά της πολύ καλή για κατηγορία απλού φίτνες .
τώρα την επόμενη φορα μπορούν να δούν και να διορθώσουν κάποια λάθη τους ώστε να βγάζουν το καλύτερο δυνατο αποτέλεσμα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## magdaline

> εγω εχω να πω ενα τεράστιο μπράβο και συγχαρητήρια στα κορίτσια πού ενω είναι καινούριες στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι η δουλειά όμως που έχουν κάνει στο σώμα τους δεν δείχνει οτι είναι καινούριες.
> επίσης μια διευκρίνηση , όταν κρίνουμε απο φωτο εγώ πχ σαν κριτής και πολλοι που ασχολούνται και έχουν άποψη απο το ββ θα καταλαβαίνουν πως σε μία φωτο μπορεί να τραβηχτεί σε κάποια φαση που ο αθλητής (τρια) δεν έχει πάρει την πόζα σωστα , η να μην έχουν συγχρονιστεί όλοι μαζί ώστε να τους πιάσει ο φακός στο σωστό τάιμινκ και έτσι κάποιοι αδικούνται 
> εδω βγαίνουμε καμια φορα φωτο με τα ρούχα και την βλέπουμε και δεν μας αρέσει η στάση , πόσο μάλιστα αθλητες να ποζάρουν στην σκηνή κρινόμενοι και στην λεπτομέρεια , γι αυτο οι φωτο δεν είναι αξιόπιοστο κρητήριο
> 
> κάποιος φυσικα που δεν γνωρίζει λογικό είναι να κρίνει αυθόρμητα χωρίς να σκευτεί κάποιες παραμέτρους 
> γι αυτο είναι και το φόρουμ να προσφέρει ενημέρωση και σ αυτόν τον τομέα , γιατι το έχει ανάγκη το άθλημά μας .
> 
> επίσης μου αρέσει που στην ναββα υπάρχουν αυτές οι κατηγορίες , ώστε να μην μπαίνουν οι κριτές σε διαδικασία να κρίνουν ανόμοιους σωματότυπους , διαφορετικές κατηγορίες με διαφορετικά κρητήρια .
> εμένα  πάντως μου άρεσαν η κάθε μία για την κατηγορία της ,  αγγελική  , χαρα την ευη και η κοπέλα απο σέρρες δεν αναφέρθηκε το όνομά της πολύ καλή για κατηγορία απλού φίτνες .
> τώρα την επόμενη φορα μπορούν να δούν και να διορθώσουν κάποια λάθη τους ώστε να βγάζουν το καλύτερο δυνατο αποτέλεσμα


Καλημέρα, ολόκληρο βίντεο ήταν  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Καλημέρα, ολόκληρο βίντεο ήταν


βρέ καλώς την μαγδάλω , εγω τώρα γύρισα απο την εκκλησία και λέω να πάω για ύπνο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> βρέ καλώς την μαγδάλω , εγω τώρα γύρισα απο την εκκλησία και λέω να πάω για ύπνο


Αντιντορο μου φερες ?   :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## bodystyle

Επιτέλους σήμερα κλείσαμε και τα εισ. των αθλητών οι οποίοι θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν στο mr universe της  wff-nabba στην Αυστρία  στης 18.6.11. Οι αθλητές βέβαια το ήξεραν από νωρίς για να συνεχίσουν την δίαιτα τους,αλλά μας ταλαιπώρησε το οτι αρχικά πολυ δήλωσαν σαν συνοδοί αλλά μετά αλλάξανε γνώμη. 
Έτσι λοιπόν όπως υποσχεθήκαμε τα έσοδα του πανελλ. πρωταθλήματος  διατέθηκανγια να καλύψουν τα εξοδα των παρακάτω...

Τζιλόπουλος Γιώργος
Καλαιτζής  Αλέξης
Σταμάτης Κώστας
Μυλιάδης Παύλος
Τοπολίγκας Νίκος
Ιωάννου  ..?
Κορωνίδης Θεόδωρος
Γιαντζόγλου Γιάννης
Παλλικαρας Σπύρος

Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά.

Σας επισυναπτω την αφίσα του mr universe 2011 που μόλις μας εστειλε η διεθνής nabba wff ,στην οποία φαίνονται στο κέντρο αριστερά ο Γιαντζογλου  , δεξια ο Τζιλόπουλος,η Γιάννα και επανω Πλευρίτης και  Αποστολάκης...οι οποίοι προφανώς εντυπωσίασαν με την περσυνή τους εμφανιση στο worldchampionship   του 2010.
Μήπως θα έπρεπε πλεον να ανοίξει ενα topic για τον διεθνή αγώνα της wff?

----------


## bodystyle

Ας σας μεταφέρω λίγο ακόμη από το κλίμα του αγώνα   ανεβάζωντας μια σειρά από ενδειτικές φωτο από όλες τις κατηγορίες και όχι μόνο.
Να λοίπον τη γινότανε επι 2 ώρες πριν την έναρξη, στον 200 τ.μ. προθάλαμο τοης αίθουσας , που βρισκότανε τα 4 περίπτερα των εκθετών μας ,  και μέσα στην πολυτελέστατη κατάμεστη  αίθουσα του αμφιθεάτρου.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε Βασίλη  :03. Thumb up: 




> Μήπως θα έπρεπε πλεον να ανοίξει ενα topic για τον διεθνή αγώνα της wff?


Φυσικα και θα ανοίξει άμεσα!

ΜΒ

----------


## bodystyle

και μερικές φωτο πριν την έναρξη ,των μελών του forum που παρευρέθηκαν ..

----------


## bodystyle

Oι κριτές του πανελληνίου της nabba-wff...παλιοι αθλητές αναγνωρισμένοι σε τοπικό και πανελλήνιο επίπεδο.

----------


## bodystyle

Τρεις αθλητές που τίμησαν ο καθένας με την σειρά τους τα ελλ. χρώματα ξεκινώντας απο τον mr hellas του 1970-71 τον Καβαλιώτη... Αργυράκη,συνεχίζοντας με τον φίλο Κτιστάκη-μοναδικό Ελληνα στο hall of fame της wff και τέλος ο αθλητής που όπου και αν έπαιξε το 2010 ,σε αγώνα ανεξάρτητο,ομοσπονδίας,στην Ελλάδα η στο εξωτερκό ....διακρίθηκε με το παραπάνω...Πλευρίτης Φώτης.



Τους ευχαριστούμε για την παρουσία τους.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και μείς ευχαριστούμε για την άψογη φιλοξενεία και την οργάνωση των αγώνων που ήταν υποδειγματική , ελπίζουμε και στο μέλλον παρόμοιες και γιατι όχι ακόμη καλύτερες διοργανώσεις , πιστεύω δικαιώθηκαν οι κόποι και το τρέξιμο  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## bodystyle

Δύο κατηγορίες εως 21 ετων...juniors fitness kai juniors super body με νικητές αντίστοιχα τον Λιόρα ζαχαρία ( N 68-bodystyle gym -serres) κια τον Αλέξη καλαιτζή (N 77-bodystyle gym- θεσ/κη). θα πρεπει να αναφέρουμε και τον 2ο στη απλή κατηγορία ,τον Δήμου Γιώργο -N 21 , ο οποίος παρά το τρέξιμο της συνδιοργάνωσης του αγώνα πήρε μέρος και είχε καλό αποτέλεσμα. ο Αλέξης θα πάρει μέρος στο mr universe  στις 18.6

----------


## bodystyle

Κατηγορίες γυναικών...4 διαφορετικής σωματικής διάπλασης κοπέλες ,γι αυτό και  διαχωρίστηκαν σε 4 κατηγορίες . Τις ευχαριστούμε για την παρουσία τους  και ελπίζουμε να δουμε περισσότερες τα επόμενα χρόνια στην σκηνή.Από αρ. προς δεξιά...Ραφτογιάννη Χαρά(Βόλος-γυμναστήριο Ζαχείλα β.) ,Πίκου Ματούλα (bodystyle gym-serres) , Μάργαρη Έφη (Βόλος-γυμναστήριο Ζαχείλα β.), Συκιώτη Αγγελική(?).

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε πολύ για την διαθεση των φωτογραφιων,συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχημενη πραγματικα διοργανωση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## bodystyle

fitness ανδρών.με αρκετές συμμετοχές και με δύο πολυ καλά ,συμμετρικά κορμιά,του Ιωάννου  (1ος...Ν 96--Θα συμμετέχει στην αποστολή για την Αυστρία--αθλητής του Κοτσιβού Χάρη), και του Χελιδώνα(2ος...Ν 2--Κοτσιβού Χάρη). 3ος ο Γιαννόπουλος Γιάννης (Ν 54-bodystyle gym --serres) και 4ος  οριακά  <<ο Βάγγος ο Μέγας>> (Ν 15)

----------


## bodystyle

επόμενη κατηγορία ..fitness performance.  Καλύτερος  από οτι ποτέ ο Κορωνίδης (1ος) Θα είναι στην αποστολή για το universe.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Βασιλη !  :03. Clap:

----------


## bodystyle

Kaτ. fitness athletic.  1os o Γιαντζόγλου Γιάννης Ν 40  συνδιοκτ. του bodystyle gym και 2ος μετα τον δάσκαλό του  ο Τοπολίγκας Νικόλαος  Ν 53.Και οι δύο θα δειξουν τις δυνάμεις τους στην Αυστρία. Ας με συνχωρέσουν  τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά αλλά δεν έχω εγώ τα ονόματα και τα στοιχεία των αθλητων αλλά η nabba wff .Να σας αναφέρω πως ο Σαχανάς Χρήστος  Ν 46 ηταν 5ος και προετοιμάστηκε  και πάλι από το bodystyle και το Ν 26 -- 4os , ήρθε από την Κομοτηνή με ενα πουλμαν θεατές και  ήταν νομίζω βελτιωμένος απο την τελευταία του εμφ. σε αγώνες   στην Κατερίνη !!

----------


## bodystyle

κατ. fitness super body...Πολύ καλός ο Σταμάτης κώστας  Ν 5--1ος ,και ο Μυλιάδης Παύλος Ν67--2ος, οι οποιοι έχουν επιλεγεί  για την αποστολή στην Αυστρία.

----------


## bodystyle

κατ. master  fitness.Bελτιωμένος κατά πολύ  από το περσυνό wοrldchampionship  της wff o  Tζιλόπουλος(1os--N 45  ) νομίζω πως δίκαια επιλεχθηκε για το universe.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> κατ. master  fitness.Bελτιωμένος κατά πολύ  από το περσυνό wοrldchampionship  της wff o  Tζιλόπουλος(1os--N 45  ) *νομίζω πως δίκαια επιλεχθηκε* για το universe.


Βασιλη κοψε το παραμυθι και πες για το "φακελακι" που πηρες για να βγει πρωτος ο ΤΖΙΛΟ.  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Τι νομιζες Τζιλο  οτι θα εκανα το ρακουν ?  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannoy

> Επιτέλους σήμερα κλείσαμε και τα εισ. των αθλητών οι οποίοι θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν στο mr universe της  wff-nabba στην Αυστρία  στης 18.6.11. Οι αθλητές βέβαια το ήξεραν από νωρίς για να συνεχίσουν την δίαιτα τους,αλλά μας ταλαιπώρησε το οτι αρχικά πολυ δήλωσαν σαν συνοδοί αλλά μετά αλλάξανε γνώμη. 
> Έτσι λοιπόν όπως υποσχεθήκαμε τα έσοδα του πανελλ. πρωταθλήματος  διατέθηκανγια να καλύψουν τα εξοδα των παρακάτω...
> 
> Τζιλόπουλος Γιώργος
> Καλαιτζής  Αλέξης
> Σταμάτης Κώστας
> Μυλιάδης Παύλος
> Τοπολίγκας Νίκος
> Ιωάννου  ..?
> ...



Ιωαννου Παναγιωτης  :01. Smile:

----------


## bodystyle

fitness extreme body ... 1os --Ν1 ,παλλικαράς   Σπύρος. Ελπίδα για μεγάλη διάκριση  στο universe.

----------


## bodystyle

> Βασιλη κοψε το παραμυθι και πες για το "φακελακι" που πηρες για να βγει πρωτος ο ΤΖΙΛΟ. 
> 
> Τι νομιζες Τζιλο  οτι θα εκανα το ρακουν ?



Έλα ρε Στέλιο...όλα πρέπει να τα λέμε?Αφού το είχε μεγάλο καιμό να βγει 2-3 φορές στο εξωτερικό εστω και σαν παππούς. τι να κάνω..

----------


## bodystyle

Και μερικές απονομές κατηγοριών  fitness..
Ευχαριστούμε τους χορηγούs μας για ακόμη μια φορά.... πανελλήνιας  εμβέλειας (εισαγωγείς συμπληρωμάτων η οργάνων γυμναστικής ) ή και τοπικούς που χωρίς την βοήθειά τους δεν θα καλύπταμε τα έξοδα του αγώνα και δεν θα διαθέταμε τα έσοδα στην αποστολή για το  universe. Μπορείτε να μπείτε στην αυτόνομη σελίδα του αγώνα και να δείτε ποιοί μας βοήθησαν.

----------


## satheo

> fitness ανδρών.με αρκετές συμμετοχές και με δύο πολυ καλά ,συμμετρικά κορμιά,του Ιωάννου  (1ος...Ν 96--Θα συμμετέχει στην αποστολή για την Αυστρία--αθλητής του Κοτσιβού Χάρη), και του Χελιδώνα(2ος...Ν 2--Κοτσιβού Χάρη). 3ος ο Γιαννόπουλος Γιάννης (Ν 54-bodystyle gym --serres) και 4ος  οριακά  <<ο Βάγγος ο Μέγας>> (Ν 15)


thelo na simioso oti poi athlites ioannou kai xelidonas tous katewazei to gymnastirio Mokas apo tin larisa opou gimnazomouna gia xronia apo epoxeis pou katewena kai egw !!!
oi athlites epomenos einai tou baggeli moka apla egw kanw oti kanw kalitera agapw to athlima ayto kai voithao sta dyskola !!!!

****Tελευταια ειδοποιηση για τα greekenglish,το επόμενο ποστ θα σβηστει,ειναι κανονας που ισχυει για ΟΛΟΥΣ.Mods Team****




> kala min perneis orko giati autos o tipas pou kratouse to mikrofono kai evgaze ta comparizon xwris line up kai xwris na rwtaei krites kai genikos kathe xrono oti nane kai kanei oti goustari exei apovali athlites me to etsi mou kapnise !!!!
> exw na pw oti eida komparizon 1-2-3 kai 4-5-6 kai o 4 na vgenei 3 ??? pws egine auto???
> nai gia to paidi apo tin thiva milao pou den sygrithike kan me tous 4-5-6 !!!!
> tragiglafika pali ginane to mono kalo htan oti eixes sta periptera thiria kai goustares na eisai ekei !!!
> security ??? pou htan aytin??? 
> tin plirosane omos oi athlites
> menio na plirosis 30 euro symetoxi kai alifi 60 kai na se apovaloun meta apo poso dieta??? kourasi afidatosi ??
> san polli koufa den mas ta lene !!!
> parepiptontos kano proponisi se gym pou mono ifbb akous etsi na min pareksigiomaste kritiki kano!
> ...

----------


## bodystyle

Και να κλείσω την δικιά μου περιγραφή με τις κατηγορίες  b.b.     και 2-3 φωτο από τους 4 νικητες των κατ. με over all νικητή   τον Περικλή Τσουρή.Να σας αναφέρω πως ήταν ο πρώτος που ειδοοποιήσαμε να έρθει στην Αυστρία  για να έχουμε και έναν Έλληνα  στην  extreme body κατηγορία του fιtness ,αλλά ήταν κουρασμένος να συνεχίσει και τον καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.
Ελπίζω να έχουμε σύντομα και το dvd  του event για  το οποίο μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε με το  bodystyle--232105407
Να ευχαριστήσω το forum για την απλόχερη φιλοξενία του ,για την δουλειά που κάνει στον τομέα της διάδοσης του αθλήματος και στην ενημέρωση των ενδιαφερώμενων.
Να είστε σίγουροι πως τώρα που πήραμε το βάπτισμα στην διοργάνωση αγώνων ...θα επιστρέψουμε με κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## stelaras1987

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ωραιο υλικο Βασιλη ενα μπραβο στο χρηστο που της εβγαλε!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## zakk lio

> Ωραιο υλικο Βασιλη ενα μπραβο στο χρηστο που της εβγαλε!!!


Mπραβο στον Χρηστο για τις απιστευτες φωτογραφιες, αλλα μπραβο και σε σενα Γιαννη για την τρομερη υπομονη που ειχατε και σταθηκατε ορθιοι και ακινητοι τοσες ωρες για την βιντεοσκοπηση και την φωτογραφηση του αγωνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Mπραβο στον Χρηστο για τις απιστευτες φωτογραφιες, αλλα μπραβο και σε σενα Γιαννη για την τρομερη υπομονη που ειχατε και σταθηκατε ορθιοι και ακινητοι τοσες ωρες για την βιντεοσκοπηση και την φωτογραφηση του αγωνα


Να σαι καλα ρε ζαχο αλλα εγω δε ζοριστηκα τοσο οσο ο Χρηστος με τη φωτογραφικη!  :01. Mr. Green:  Ασε που ημουν πισω απο τους κριτες και το γουσταρα γιατι τους ακουγα να σχολιαζουν και εμαθα μερικες λεπτομερειες για τα κριτηρια που πρεπει να εχεις καποιος ωστε να βγει 1ος.

----------


## zakk lio

> Ασε που ημουν πισω απο τους κριτες και το γουσταρα γιατι τους ακουγα να σχολιαζουν και εμαθα μερικες λεπτομερειες για τα κριτηρια που πρεπει να εχεις καποιος ωστε να βγει 1ος.



ωπα ..! 
για πες για πες  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  
 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> ωπα ..! 
> για πες για πες


Δε μπορω αυτα ειναι μεταξυ εμου του θεου και των κριτων!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## zakk lio

> Δε μπορω αυτα ειναι μεταξυ εμου του θεου και των κριτων!!!


Kαλα θα σε πιεσω στο γυμναστηριο και θα μου τα πεις  :05. Weights:   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------

